# 

## jack_2000

Proszę napiszcie jak prawidłowo powinien być ocieplony balkon. Na razie mam wylaną płytę betonową na to 5cm styropian i wylewka. Czy reraz powinienem od spodu i po bokach też dać stropian? Od spodu będzie tynk i wykonawca twierdzi, że nie trzeba styropianu ani siatki z klejem - przekonuje że od razu tynk na beton. Jak myślicie?

Poradźcie jeszcze jak położyć płytki żeby ściekająca woda nie zalewała od spodu tego balkonu. Teraz mam zacieki. Na balkonie będzie granit płomieniowany 2cm - może wystwić go z 2 cm poza obrys balkonu? Naciąć od spodu?

Balustradę montować przed kafelkowaniem czy po? Pod płytki dać folię w płynie?

----------


## SebaZgr

co do ocieplenia to jak pisales na balkonie nie musisz dawac styropianu i siatki poniewarz styropian kladziemy praktycznie jako ocieplenie .mozesz od razu polozyc tynk.

----------


## leszeq

A czy ten wykonawca to wie co to jest mostek termiczny? Wszystkie wieńce, balkony, tarasy, fundamenty itp. są zaraz obok okien najsłabszym punktem termicznym w budynkach.
Styropian od spodu jest koniecznościa. Z powodzeniem możesz tam przykleić 5 cm. Możesz też więcej, ale licz się z tym, że stanie się on bardzo masywną bryłą. Także na obrzeżu musicz przykleić styro.
Aby zapobiec zaciekom, musisz wysunąć te płytki poza obrys balkonu. Najlepiej żeby były to płytki z okapnikiem.

----------


## jack_2000

> A czy ten wykonawca to wie co to jest mostek termiczny? Wszystkie wieńce, balkony, tarasy, fundamenty itp. są zaraz obok okien najsłabszym punktem termicznym w budynkach.
> Styropian od spodu jest koniecznościa. Z powodzeniem możesz tam przykleić 5 cm. Możesz też więcej, ale licz się z tym, że stanie się on bardzo masywną bryłą. Także na obrzeżu musicz przykleić styro.
> Aby zapobiec zaciekom, musisz wysunąć te płytki poza obrys balkonu. Najlepiej żeby były to płytki z okapnikiem.


problem w tym że balkon jest półokrągły - czy nie da się położyc jakieś blachy ala oakpnik - jest coś takiego na balkony półokrągłe. Ktoś mi mówił że kładzie się to pod wylewkę - a ja już jestem po. Może pod kafle się da?

----------


## leszeq

Jeżeli znajdziesz odpowiednio zdolnego blacharza, żeby Ci tę blachę tak wyprofilował, to możesz tak zrobić. Pamiętaj jednak o tym, że blacha ma bardzo dużą rozszerzalność termiczną i leżąc pod płytkami, może powodować ich odparzanie. Proponuję porządnie przymocować ją do podłoża i zadbać o to, aby nie wchodziła zbyt głęboko pod powierzchnię płytek i uszczelnić to połączenie.

----------


## jaro'71

Boleśnie odczułem "tymczasową" obróbkę balkonu i w salonie miałem dwa duże mokre placki na ścianie. Skupiłem się na uszczelnieniu góry płyty - w "pachwinach", kołnierz, papa termo..., na brzegu (czole) blacha na razie nie dociśnięta niczym, a woda ciekła sobie po pochylonej płycie, potem po czole płyty wpływała pod styro i już pod spodem balkonu z powrotem wracała w stronę ściany po klejonym na placki styropianie i moczyła ścianę   :cry:  Na razie obłożyłem folią, ale na wiosnę czeka mnie zabawa z wylewką, która dociśnie blachę i klejeniem płytek dobrym wodoodpornym klejem

----------


## jack_2000

proszę o kolejne opinie

----------


## danielw

Poniżej zamieszczam szczegół wykonania balkonu nad wykuszem wg projektu 

(lin do duzego zdjecia http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...1e686659e.html )
oraz moja propozycja zmodyfikowana ze względu na inny rodzaj stropu, zmiane ścian z jednowarstwowej na dwuwarstwowa, likwidacje mostków cieplnych.

(link do duzego zdjecia http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...65389c836.html )
Generalnie na ile przedstawione rozwiązanie jest poprawne, co należy zmienić:
-odwodnienie- czy stosować orynnowanie, dodatkowe obróbki blacharskie? 
-wielkość okapu- jaka powinna być aby woda nie podciekała na ocieplenie ścian lub po parapetach okien w wykuszu?
-mocowanie barierek- do wylewki?, jakie kotwy zastosować?
-poprawość kolejności warstw i zastosowanych materiałów?

----------


## ewadora

Witam.
Ja tez jestem żywotnie zainteresowana tym tematem.Mam 2 balkony.Jeden prostokątny 2 x 4,5 m a drugi półokrągły. Na ten prostokątny planuje położyć rynnę. Myślałam,że to żaden problem - tymczasem w hurtowni mówią ,ze na balkony w zasadzie rynien nie kładzie sie, i że będzie problem z ich zamocowaniem  :sad: .
Znalazłam coś takiego :
http://www.matchembud.com.pl/dach/rh...196%5B1%5D.pdf
tylko ,że wszystkie pozostałe rynny mam w kolorze miedzianym  :sad: .
Balkon półokrągły to kolejna zagwozdka . 
Myślałam,że na warstwie styropianu zrobię wylewkę,na to uszczelnienie a w nim zatopię obróbkę blacharska i na to płytki - teraz czytam,że te płytki nad blachą będa się odparzać. Z wycinaniem ich tez będzie kłopot bo to balkon półokrągły.- nie mówiąc o pozostawieniu kapinosa - bo już całkiem niemozliwe. 
CZy naprawdę nie ma wypróbowanego sposobu na izolację i wykończenie balkonów?
Projektanci raczą nas takim dziwnostkami nie uprzedzając ,ze z wykończeniem będzie problem. DAnielw - ty przynajmniej masz szczegóły wykończenia - u mnie projektantka ze wszystkim zdała się na moja niebudowlana głowę- mając wszystkie rozrysowania szczegółów w głębokim poważaniu .

----------


## ewadora

Danielw - co to jest za wykończenie brzegu balkonu poza balustradą na drugim rysunku co tworzy kapinos?

----------


## Jan P.

Dobry blacharz  nie będzie miał problemu przy założeniu rynny półokrągłej z miedzi lub cynku. Pamiętać trzeba o spadku na pasie nadrynnowym. Jan.

----------


## danielw

> Danielw - co to jest za wykończenie brzegu balkonu poza balustradą na drugim rysunku co tworzy kapinos?


Tu miałem na myśli płytke z kapinosem, taką jak się stosuje na schodach, i dodatkowo wąski pas pionowej płytki zakrywający z czoła wylewke, również wypuszczony poniżej tej wylewki aby woda nie podciekała pod spód.

----------


## danielw

> Znalazłam coś takiego :
> http://www.matchembud.com.pl/dach/rh...196%5B1%5D.pdf


Całkiem fajne rozwiązanie ale... jak zwykle nie rozwiązuje problemu mostków cieplnych na balkonach, szczegół pomija jakiegolwiek docieplenie.

----------


## ewadora

A co stoi na przeszkodzie , aby pod wylewka dać styrodur ? W tym wariancie oczywiście nie dawałabym też papy - po pierwsze ,aby nie uszkadzała styroduru , po drugie aby to co z niej spłynie ( mam na myśli  smoliste substancje) nie klajstrowało rynny.Tylko wtedy fugi  muszą być super szczelne  :sad: .Sama nie wiem.
Też poszukuję rozwiązań - mnie zależy na rynnie ale i na ociepleniu .

----------


## Jan P.

Nie ma cudów . Każda fuga po pewnym czasie puści . Dlatego na ocieplenie trzeba dać papę termo z SBS-em , ma być przyklejona do pasa nadrynnowego i wywinięta w górę przy ścianie. Ewadora z tej papy nic nie płynie.  Balkon powinien być ocieplony z 5-ciu stron. Jan.

----------


## white1234

Czy zamiast papy termo na ocieplenie można dać folię budowlaną?

----------


## edde

zamiast papy można dać hydroizolację typu mapelastic, aquaszczel czy aqafin

----------


## Jan P.

Nie mam przekonania do tych wszystkich mazideł. Papa z SBS-em  daje 100% gwarancji. Jan.

----------


## sewerynslowi

jeszcze dodam, że zamiast płytek itp może być produkt firmy SIKA, np SIKAFLOR 400 N.

jestem też zwolennikiem papy, ewentualnie folii - jakoś nie przekonują mnie folie w płynie. Można je zastosować ale jako kolejna wartstwa. Ale nie tylko sama folia w płynie bez jakiejkolwiek papy, czy folii.

----------


## ewadora

> Nie ma cudów . Każda fuga po pewnym czasie puści .


tez się tego boje  :sad: 




> Dlatego na ocieplenie trzeba dać papę termo z SBS-em , ... z tej papy nic nie płynie..


otóż ma taką papę na dachu - i niestety płynie  :sad: .
Druga sprawa- jak zabezpieczyć styrodur przed niszczącym działaniem papy - wypadałoby pomiędzy nie dać jeszcze folię?

----------


## ewadora

> zamiast papy można dać hydroizolację typu mapelastic, aquaszczel czy aqafin


Mapelastic planowałam właśnie dać bezpośrednio pod płytki - tylko czy to wystarczy ? CZy rzeczywiście po latach nie rozszczelni się?

----------


## Jan P.

Nie masz na dachu papy dobrej klasy. Zrób jak mówię, a  wiem . :smile:  Jan.

----------


## Jan P.

Plotki, nie niszczy . Jan

----------


## ewadora

A jaka to będzie papa dobrej klasy? Można odpowiedź na priva?
pozdrawiam

----------


## Jan P.

Ewadora!. Miotasz się , pytasz  a nie czytasz . Jan.

----------


## ewadora

Ależ czytam  :smile: . Wydaje mi się,że bardzo uważnie. 
Jak pisałam - mam na dachu papę podkładową  termozgrzewalną , na włókninie poliestrowej , modyfikowana SBS- Swisspor czarna Mamaba SBS MAX PYE PV160 S28- i płynie. Dlatego zadałam pytanie- jakiej papy konkretnie Ty używasz,że jest lepsza.
Zresztą uważam,ze każda taka papa będzie spływać - bo nie po to ona jest termozgrzewalna- a na dachu słoneczko potrafi przygrzać ,że ho ho

----------


## Jan P.

To daj nawierzchniową , przynajmniej 5,2 mm to nie będzie płynęła . Te ho ho nie przekroczy  80 oC. To za mało dla tej papy. Sprawdzian dla papy ; Jeśli masz silnego męża ( niekoniecznie mąż)  niech spróbuje kawałek urwać. Urwie -szajs , nie to dobra. :bye:  Jan.

----------


## ewadora

Mojej papy nie rozerwiesz  :smile: . A wczoraj na moim dachu było 145 stopni - wiem bo akurat mam tam czujnik  :smile:

----------


## Jan P.

Żartujesz ?  Zresztą na balkonie papa będzie przykryta wylewką. Jan.

----------


## odaro

A co sądzicie o takim rozwiązaniu http://www.talo.pl/balkonowy.html

----------


## ewadora

Sprawa ciekawa tylko kilka "ale" jak dla mnie:
1. nadaje sie tylko do balkonów prostokątnych 
2. gość w sklepie z mat . do budowy dachu zaproponował blachę tytan cynkowa - bo podobno zwykła koroduje  w kontakcie z betonem. Druga kwestia- czy sie płytki nie "odparzą"  jeśli blachę położymy w tym miejscu?

----------


## ewadora

A to ku przestrodze :
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...em-na-balkonie.
Tylko ,że to nadal nie rozwiązuje tematu  :sad:

----------


## ve**rd**

A jak ktoś już ma ładnie ocieplony balkon, to ja mu proponuję  założyć markizę, żeby mu słońce latem nie dokuczało.

----------


## ewadora

Poprawka- rozmawiałam z przedstawicielem Rheinzink - i niestety tytan cynk tez będzie ulegał zniszczeniu w kontakcie  z betonem.Ten sam przedstawiciel powiedział tez, że on ma na dachu blachę kwasoodporna bo nie rdzewieje i nie niszczy się w inny sposób i jest git. Tylko jak taką blachę pomalowac na kolor rynien?- czy się da ?jaką farbą?, ktoś próbował?
Na forum proponuje się- aby zwykłą blachę położyć tylko odizolować ją od betonu żywica epoksydową- ktoś tak ma i się sprawdza?
poratujcie,napiszcie coś bo już się gubię.

----------


## odaro

Podpowiedzcie mi jak wstawić linka do pliku pdf 

to pokaże rozwiązanie nad którym się poważnie zastanawiam.

----------


## ewadora

A moze plik PDF zeskanuj - będziesz miał obrazek i umieść np. na fotosiku. - tam masz gotowe linki podane. Ja tak robię.Inaczej nie umiem  :sad: .

----------


## odaro

> A moze plik PDF zeskanuj - będziesz miał obrazek i umieść np. na fotosiku. - tam masz gotowe linki podane. Ja tak robię.Inaczej nie umiem .


To wszystko wiem raczej myślałem nad mniej pracochłonnym sposobem wiesz jak to jest z wolnym czasem  :smile:

----------


## staś100

Mój fachowiec od ocieplenia balkonu twierdzi, że jak na balkon położy się wodoodporny styrodur to można na niego kłaść bezpośrednio(bez cienkiej wylewki)płytki. Jak myślicie czy takie wykonanie jest prawidłowe i trwałe?

----------


## odaro

Według mnie nie

----------


## mirela99

mój z koli uważa, że jak dam styrodur i 3 razy siatke i klej - to będzie oki.

----------


## odaro

> mój z koli uważa, że jak dam styrodur i 3 razy siatke i klej - to będzie oki.


To tak zrób  :wink:

----------


## ewadora

> mój z koli uważa, że jak dam styrodur i 3 razy siatke i klej - to będzie oki.


Ja tam fachfcem nie jestem ale na mój babski rozum-to dobrze to nie będzie  :sad:

----------


## ewadora

Odaro - zapodaj te rysunki
bo cały czas zagladam do wątku - a tu nitki  :sad: . A ja być moze jutro będe miała wylany balkon -więc do jutra może jakiś fajowy pomysł uda się uskutecznić :wink:

----------


## sebek j

hej,

Jestem nowy na tym forum, ale mam identyczne problemy jak wielu z was. długo debatowałem na temat problemu wody która w zimę niszczy balkon i elewację budynku w większości budynków u sąsiadów, znajomych itd, oraz blach które rdzewieją, odparzają się od płytek itd. rozwiązanie jakie wymyśliłem, to płytki klinkierowe. klinkier ma to do siebie ze można go formować, tym samym na rynku są dostępne płytki w kształcie litery L, gdzie ogon L może być wypuszczony poza balkon tworząc okapnik, nie ma wówczas problemu że podsuwacie blachę pod płytkę, poza  tym taras ma jednolitą konstrukcję wierzchnią, więc jest mniej podatny na przecieki. Niezależnie od tego planuję wykończyć czoło balkonu płytką podstawową klinkierową + zamocować do niej rynnę (nie wiem czemu ale tutaj niektórzy producenci piszą, że rynny balkonowe nie powinny być mocowane ze spadkiem, wydaje mi się zupełnie inaczej, ktoś wie o co chodzi???). Takie płytki w kształcie litery L to zwykłe płyty schodowe, mogą być udziwniane jak i proste. trochę droższe rozwiązanie, ale być może na lata (czego nie można powiedzieć o podsuwaniu błachy pod płytkę).

Ogółem konstrukcja balkonu ma wyglądać następujące (od dołu):

1. styropian 5 cm
2. płyta balkonowa 
3. papa termozgrzewalna, dwie warstwy + dysperbit, który można kłaść pod stryropian (tutaj nie wiem czy się nie walnąłem, fachowiec namówił mnie na położenie na brzeg papy podobno dobrej blachy ocynkowanej, od niej teraz zaczyna sie kolejna warstwa - mam ochotę to wyciąć i wykładając czoło płytkami trochę poniżej cięcia - chociaż może to dobrze że jest dodatkowy okap, który będzie pod rynną i okapem w kształcie litery L
5. styropian wodoodporny na dwóch balkonach po 8 cm, zaś na jednym 16 cm (jest nad wykuszem, czyli pod jest pokój) - tutaj fachowiec twierdził, iż styropian musi w pełni dojść do ściany, zaś na obrzeżach, blisko miejsc gdzie pójdzie płytka L należy zostawić ok. 10-15 cm. przerwę, tak żeby warstwa dociskowo była jak najmocniejsza na brzegach balkonu – tak zrobiliśmy. poza tym styropian poszedł na czoło balkonu ale do miejsca wyżej wspomnianej blachy, od jej dołu - tym samym płytki mają pójść na fragment do papy termozgrzewalnej, zaś poniżej papy i wspomnianej blachy ma być oklejony i otynkowany styropian
6. płytka dociskowa - do betonu dodatkowo poszła woda szklana

do tego miejsca jest zrobione, kolejne punkty to plan:
7. grunt, nie wiem czy tu można podawać nazwy ale ceresit 17 – dwa smarowania
8. mapelastic – na ścianie wklejona taśma hydroizolacyjna – i znowu różni fachowcy mówią różnie, niektórzy że taśmę należy posmarować po całości mapelasticiem, inni że jedynie brzegi a taśma ma być na wierzchu, pociągnięta silikonem
9. płytki klinkierowe.

Moje dylematy:

1. Jakie widzicie minusy takiego rozwiązania?
2. Czy blachę która poszła pod papę termozgrzewalną wyciąć czy zostawić? - sporo wystaje, boję się że będzie ona powodowała, że woda która nie trafi do rynny lub spadnie bezpośrednio na blachę wpłynie pod płytę i zacznie ją rozwaląć w zimę
3. czy taśmę hydroizolacyjną pociągnąć mapelasticiem?
4. czy rynny wypoziomować – a może w ogóle nie są potrzebne jeżeli balkon jest dobrze zrobiony?

Eh, żałuję że wybrałem projekt z balkonami

----------


## Jan P.

Od końca;  Masz rację , ale duży taras?. Blacha nadrynnowa powinna mieć spadek ,tak samo rynna.  Papa termo ( z SBS-em)  przy murze wywinięta do góry. Nie silikon a specjalistyczny uszczelniacz  dekarski. Jan.

----------


## edde

a skąd wy takich magików bierzecie?  :smile: 
sobie niech tak robią i za kilka lat się wypowiedzą

----------


## odaro

> Odaro - zapodaj te rysunki
> bo cały czas zagladam do wątku - a tu nitki . A ja być moze jutro będe miała wylany balkon -więc do jutra może jakiś fajowy pomysł uda się uskutecznić


Sorry ale siedzę w pracy 24godz. i nie ma jak zeskanować ani zrobić zdjęcia. 

Pomysł jest taki że poszczególne warstwy są zachowane ale do tego wszystkiego dochodzi jeszcze płyta OSB.

----------


## ewadora

> Sorry ale siedzę w pracy 24godz. i nie ma jak zeskanować ani zrobić zdjęcia. .


- biedactwo - no ja właściwie tez siedzę w pracy po godzinach  :sad: 




> Pomysł jest taki że poszczególne warstwy są zachowane ale do tego wszystkiego dochodzi jeszcze płyta OSB.


 - ło matko - a gdzie ta płyta i po co ?

----------


## Jan P.

Ło matko !! :jaw drop:  Jan

----------


## odaro

> Ło matko !! Jan


Co jest grane  :smile:

----------


## sebek j

Papa z sbs icopal była wywinięta na  mur, była też przyklejona na ościeżnicę drzwi tarasowych. nie pamiętam tylko do jakiej wysokości, na pewno w tej chwili wzdłuż ściany nie wystaje, przy drzwiach trochę tak. 

balkony są raczej małe:
- ten nad wykuszem, który jest największy (jakieś 4 - 4,5 m.kw.), przypuszczam że warto orynnować (pod jest pomieszczenie, woda spływając z balkonu odbija się od parapetu w pomieszczeniu położonym pod i chlapie na okna), 
- jeden jest też nad wejście do budynku, malutki (ok. 1,5-2 m.kw), fragmentem wchodzi na niżej położony garaż i wystarczy 30 cm rynny spustowej żeby woda wpadała do rynny garażowej - więc pewnie też warto dać, nie będzie to drogie. 
- trzeci to ok. 2,5 mkw. 
W sumie jest tego niewiele, więc nie wiem. W kosztach całej budowy nie jest to duży wydatek




> Od końca;  Masz rację , ale duży taras?. Blacha nadrynnowa powinna mieć spadek ,tak samo rynna.  Papa termo ( z SBS-em)  przy murze wywinięta do góry. Nie silikon a specjalistyczny uszczelniacz  dekarski. Jan.

----------


## odaro

*Ewadora* nie jest za późno  :roll eyes: 

Płyta OSB ma w tym przypadku służyć jako podparcie pod wylewkę aby wylewka nie wisiała tylko na styrodurze.

----------


## vega1

> Proszę napiszcie jak prawidłowo powinien być  ocieplony balkon. Na razie mam wylaną płytę betonową na to 5cm styropian  i wylewka. Czy reraz powinienem od spodu i po bokach też dać stropian?  Od spodu będzie tynk i wykonawca twierdzi, że nie trzeba styropianu ani  siatki z klejem - przekonuje że od razu tynk na beton. Jak  myślicie?


a wystarczyło dać specjalny łącznik termoizolacyjny między budynkiem a płytą balkonową. Odpada nam ocieplanie płyty, a i mostków nie będzie... No ale teraz już za późno.

----------


## Jan P.

Górna blacha niepotrzebna , a wręcz szkodliwa. Od czoła wkleić pionową płytkę. Jan.

----------


## odaro

> Górna blacha niepotrzebna , a wręcz szkodliwa. Od czoła wkleić pionową płytkę. Jan.


A na co szkodliwa???

A jak chcesz zrobić odcięcie wody albo kampinos tą pionową płytką

----------


## Jan P.

Blacha ma inną rozszerzalność  od płytki .W okresie zimowym lód na blasze podniesie płytkę. Pionową płytkę  wstawiamy tak jak w stopniu  schodowym. Dotarło? .  :bash:  Jan.

----------


## odaro

> Blacha ma inną rozszerzalność  od płytki .W okresie zimowym lód na blasze podniesie płytkę. Pionową płytkę  wstawiamy tak jak w stopniu  schodowym. Dotarło? .  Jan.



Widzę że nie zrozumiałeś drugiej części pytania

----------


## Jan P.

Niektórym 5 minut to duuuuuuuuużo za mało. Jan.

----------


## odaro

> Niektórym 5 minut to duuuuuuuuużo za mało. Jan.



Jesteś fachowcem czy inwestorem albo czym bardziej

----------


## dejfit

Kapinos nie kaMpinos. Jan może dlatego nie skumał  :wink:   a na a poważnie autor Twojego projektu myślał pewnie o rozwiązaniu systemowym firmy Schluter. Wydasz 'trochę' $$$ ale dobierzesz wszystko tak jak masz w projekcie. 
Janie takie rozwiązania ( z drugą blachą) stosują w Niemczech - chyba z powodzeniem ...

----------


## odaro

> Kapinos nie kaMpinos. Jan może dlatego nie skumał   a na a poważnie autor Twojego projektu myślał pewnie o rozwiązaniu systemowym firmy Schluter. Wydasz 'trochę' $$$ ale dobierzesz wszystko tak jak masz w projekcie. 
> Janie takie rozwiązania ( z drugą blachą) stosują w Niemczech - chyba z powodzeniem ...


Sorry za ten błąd z literówką.

Nie jest to rozwiązanie systemowe Schluter

----------


## dejfit

To może Gutjahr ?  :wink:

----------


## odaro

> To może Gutjahr ?


Nein  :wink:

----------


## dejfit

> Nein


Scheißeeeee to nie znam innych. Sąsiedzi z zachodu aby blacha nie rdzewiała dają podobno pod spód impregnowane drewno - krawędziak po prostu.Pytałem, że niby obeznanych w temacie czym to drewno impregnują to mi powiedzieli, że ciśnieniowo (IV klasa zabezpieczenia) + np. Slipersolja szwedzkiej firmy Auson. Termodrewno być może też można dać. Są gatunki egzotyczne...  :big grin:  to już raczej przerost formy.  Odaro rób wg. niemieckich norm i będzie dobrze  :wink:  W Polsce robimy siatkę na klej a oni przebierają w rozwiązaniach systemowych. Oni mają taras raz na 30 lat a my co 5 skuwanie i od nowa. W międzyczasie zacieki i podklejanie płytek.

----------


## Jan P.

Miałem kiedyś pomocnika, który mówił " kampinos " , więc skojarzyłem. Właśnie z pionową płytką powstaje kapinos. Polacy nie gęsi... Nie wszystko niemieckie to dobre. Zrobić tak jak mówię i  " będzie pan zadowoloooony"  Jan.

----------


## dejfit

Zgadza się nie wszystko co niemieckie dobre, np. VW  :wink:  http://vwszrot.pl/

Janie,
akurat w kwestii balkonów i tarasów  normy niemieckie są b.dobrze opracowane. Ujmują szczegółowo detale, których w polskich normach brakuje. Jeżeli wykonujesz tarasy to pewnie o tym doskonale wiesz. Większość "balkonowców i tarasowców" przynajmniej na tym forum zdaje sobie z tego sprawę , że wystarczy spier%&^% jeden detal w wykonaniu i nici z długowiecznego tarasu. W zamian płacz i zgrzyt zębów.
Może się komuś przyda - http://www.abc-sciany.pl/index2.php?site=art&id=75. W kwestii tarasów warto też zajrzeć do bazy doradztwa budowlanego - bdb.com.pl aby zrozumieć o co w ogóle z tymi tarasami chodzi. Jeżeli ktoś ma jakieś wartościowe linki lub zna wykonawców profili to poproszę.

----------


## Jan P.

Robię dachy 36 lat  a przy okazji balkony i tarasy. Przy mojej metodzie NIGDY nie miałem reklamacji. Jan.

----------


## odaro

> Może się komuś przyda - http://www.abc-sciany.pl/index2.php?site=art&id=75. W kwestii tarasów warto też zajrzeć do bazy doradztwa budowlanego - bdb.com.pl aby zrozumieć o co w ogóle z tymi tarasami chodzi. Jeżeli ktoś ma jakieś wartościowe linki lub zna wykonawców profili to poproszę.


Wielkie dzięki za te linki  BTW zajmujesz się tym zawodowo? 

Czy mały wykusz robiłbyś wg norm niemieckich jak duży taras. W sumie wykusz to taki mały taras na pomieszczeniem ogrzewanym. 

Jak masz jeszcze jakieś ciekawe linki w tym temacie to chętnie sobie poczytamy  :smile: 

Jak mogę wstawić linki od producentów chemii budowlanej np. Schomburg albo Dietermann jeżeli Cię to interesuje.

----------


## odaro

> Robię dachy 36 lat  a przy okazji balkony i tarasy. Przy mojej metodzie NIGDY nie miałem reklamacji. Jan.


To napisz jeszcze raz krok po kroku jak to robisz.

----------


## edde

> Robię dachy 36 lat  a przy okazji balkony i tarasy. Przy mojej metodzie NIGDY nie miałem reklamacji. Jan.


nie to Janie, żebym miał coś do Ciebie, ale brak reklamacji czasem jest efektem tego, że tego co spartaczy nie wzywamy na poprawę, bo jeśli nie umie czegoś zrobić to po prostu rozbabrze i drugi raz spartaczy...  :smile:

----------


## Jan P.

:bye:

----------


## dejfit

Odaro nie jestem wykonawcą a zwykłym gościem, który ma taras do zrobienia. Nie czuję się na siłach doradzać w sprawie wykuszu. Niemal wszyscy sąsiedzi wokół mają mniejsze lub większe problemy z tarasami tyle, że te domy były budowane 20 lat temu  :wink:  Wtedy nikt sobie nie zawracał głowy mostkami cieplnymi, hydroizolacjami, szlamami i innymi wynalazkami. Nie sądziłem, że w 2010 w dalszym ciągu może być problem z wykonaniem i materiałami. Będę kładł deskę tarasową. Szukam materiałów do izolacji i producentów profili aby to dobrze zgrać. Linków nie mam więcej to jest wszystko co wykopałem. Będę szukał jeszcze na stronach niemieckojęzycznych. Jak znajdę to wrzucę. Informacje i ogólne wskazówki czego szukać mam od sąsiada, który pracował w Niemczech w latach 90-tych - skończyło się wypadkiem na budowie.

----------


## odaro

> Nie sądziłem, że w 2010 w dalszym ciągu może być problem z wykonaniem i materiałami. Będę kładł deskę tarasową. Szukam materiałów do izolacji i producentów profili aby to dobrze zgrać. Linków nie mam więcej to jest wszystko co wykopałem. Będę szukał jeszcze na stronach niemieckojęzycznych. Jak znajdę to wrzucę. Informacje i ogólne wskazówki czego szukać mam od sąsiada, który pracował w Niemczech w latach 90-tych - skończyło się wypadkiem na budowie.


Nie wiem czy to jest problem... na pewno problem decyzji jakim sposobem to zrobić.

Nie chciałbym tego robić w systemie "Panie zawsze tak robiłem i było dobrze"   :smile:  tak jak to często bywa na polskich budowach.

Na razie próbuje zrozumieć do czego służą wszystkie te warstwy wtedy będę wiedział dlaczego wybrać taki własnie system. 

Jak się czegoś nowego dowiesz te chętnie poczytamy.

----------


## ewadora

No dobra- to co macie zamiar zastosować jako "uszczelnieniem wg DIN 18195 "- na warstwie ocieplenia?
Ja myślałam styropian zalać jastrychem i już- tylko,ze w przypadku przeciekania wody rzeczywiście na papie będą gromadzić się zastoiska wody- bo nie da się jej dokładnie wyrównać- a nawet gdyby- to pozostają jeszcze zakłady papy.Chyba głupio zrobiłam, ze papę położyłam wzdłuż muru (chodziło o to aby było jak najmniej połączeń)- teraz zakłady papy powodują tworzenie się bariery dla spływu wody po papie :sad:

----------


## odaro

> No dobra- to co macie zamiar zastosować jako "uszczelnieniem wg DIN 18195 "- na warstwie ocieplenia?


Cały czas nad tym rozmyślam  :roll eyes:

----------


## dejfit

> Nie wiem czy to jest problem... na pewno problem decyzji jakim sposobem to zrobić.


Najlepiej tanim i dobrym  :smile:  Szukam "kulturalnych" profili wykończeniowych i nie znalazłem. Może ktoś wie jakie firmy produkują okapniki do stolarki drewnianej i PCV ?  




> Nie chciałbym tego robić w systemie "Panie zawsze tak robiłem i było dobrze"   tak jak to często bywa na polskich budowach.


Potrzebny jest projekt uwzględniający detale wykonany przez kogoś kto zna i rozumie temat i ma rozeznanie w materiałach dostępnych na rynku po to aby nie strzelać do muchy z armaty  .  Jak się orientuję temat nie jest prosty. 

Jak możesz to wrzuć linki do tych mazideł Deitermann'a i Schomburg'a. Ogólnie można coś jeszcze poczytać tu : 
http://www.budujemydom.pl/component/...1c9cdc1d8c415/

----------


## robiewDE

Blanke
http://www.blanke-co.com/index.php?id=368
Dural
http://www.dural.de/en/products/prof...-profiles.html
Gutjahr
http://www.gutjahr.com/balkone-terra...konrinnen.html
Schluter
http://schlueter-pl.schlueter.de/142.aspx
Sopro
http://www.sopro.pl/A75-H7n-QSO/virt...-okapniki.html

 :wiggle:

----------


## ewadora

robiewDE - dzięki  :smile: .
DZwonię do przedstawiciela Sopro
Ciekawe co odpowiedzą- czy mają już dostępne te profile  :smile: .
Chłopaki - czy  tak folia kubełkowa na papę moze być ?
http://www.ebudowlane.com/folia-kube...-szer-05-30-m/
dodam ,że akurat ten balkon będzie z rynna  i gdyby dać ten profil z Sopro - przystosowany do rynny to byłoby chyba GIT ?

----------


## ewadora

Na nic jednak .
Te profile PT 266  są za niskie :sad: . Maja tylko  8,2 cm wysokości. A u mnie jastrych 5 cm ,poniżej 5 cm styrodur , pod nim folia kubełkowa i papa.Rynna wypada mocowanie na granicy jastrychu i styroduru , a papa z folią kubełkową - będą wyłazić nieestetycznie spod profilu. A tak się ucieszyłam  :sad: .
Profil byłby idealny gdyby był wyższy - np 11 cm.
A może znaleźliście coś takiego ?
A może najprościej - blacharz niech wykona takiej wysokości osłonę z blachy - zatopiona w żywicy - najprostsze jest chyba najlepsze?
I tak zrobie.Jeszcze tylko ta folia kubełkowa- czy może być?

----------


## edde

moja obróbka z blachy w zeszłym tygodniu zatopiona w żywicy zbrojonej matą i posypanej z góry piaskiem, tak jak Ci wcześniej pisałem

----------


## ewadora

:smile: 
No to Ci fajnie.A ja cały czas czekam na wylewkę- a przy okazji kombinuję.Ale tak jak napisałam - z reguły rzeczy najprostsze są najlepsze ( np . dom bez balkonu  :big tongue:  )

----------


## dejfit

> A może znaleźliście coś takiego ?


Te profile są wymiarowane pod konkretne rozwiązania systemowe. Raczej nie ma szans dobrania czegoś idealnie pasującego pod styrodur, papę i inne folie kubełkowe  :wink:  
btw o folii słyszałem coś takiego  :big grin:   "folia kubełkowa - i  za dwa lata robota od nowa" ale nie wiem o jakim układzie warstw mówili. Rozumiem, że Twój wykonawca daje Ci gwarancję min. 5 lat na brak zacieków i odspajania płytek ?

*edde*, 
Jakiej blachy użyłeś(grubość, materiał, producent jak znasz) i ile płaciłeś ?  Zabezpieczana farbami jakoś ta blacha, może proszkowo malowana ?

----------


## edde

std blacha płaska dachowa powlekana, SSAB w powłoce PrelaqNova Matt z Bratexu, wyprofilowana na giętarce na balkonie coś w stylu pasa narynnowego (bo balkon orynnowany jest), na wykuszu tylko kapinos, żywica trzyma ja ch...a, blacha się gnie w rękach a od wylewki odkleić się nie chce
właśnie przeszła pierwsza porządna burza z nawałnicą deszczu, próba zaliczona, nadmiar luźnej posypki ładnie spłynął z żywicy, została powierzchnia jak papier ścierny, także z przyczepnością kleju do płytek problemu nie przewiduję
a rysunek tego co mam był tu: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4184558

----------


## Andrzej14

Witam. Jestem tu nowy i od razu proszę o pomoc w kwestii balkonu. Mam balkon "dostawiany" do istniejącego domu. Jego płyta leży na dwóch belkach (dwuteowniki), na płycie jest także wylewka oddzielona od ściany budynku warstwą styropianu o gr. 8 cm, która docelowo ma łączyć się z przyszłym ociepleniem ścian.  Mam zamiar ocieplić balkon styrodurem, który będzie łączył się z tym pasem styropianu. Ocieplenie będzie także od spodu i z boków. I teraz mój problem. Niestety, na razie nie przewiduję ocieplenia domu i tym samym także położenia wykończenia balkonu płytkami. Jak przygotować balkon, aby w miarę bezboleśnie przeczekał kilka lat bez płytek? Jakie warstwy zastosować i czy mają one wchodzić na ten pas styropianu? Gdzie dać hydroizolację,  przecież  nie może ona być ostatnią warstwą przed płytkami (nie doczeka-zetrze się). Dodam, że nie planuję obróbki blacharskiej-chcę dać płytki z kapinosem. Będę wdzięczny za dobre rady.

----------


## odaro

Wreście znalazłem dwa artykuły które ostatecznie rozjaśniły mi co to jest uszczelnienie zespolone tarasu albo uszczelnienie drenażowe i do czego służy warstwa paroizolacji jednym słowem o co kaman z problemem hydroizolacji tarasów. 

Artykuł nr 1

Artykuł nr 2

Teraz już wszystko mam kupione tylko potrzebuje znaleźć jakąś masę bitumiczną która będzie pełniła rolę paroizolacji na warstwie spadkowej i jednoczesnie będzie do nie można przykleić styrodur.

----------


## ewadora

No dobra,starałam sie to przeczytać ze zrozumieniem ale w wielu miejscach wymiękłam :(
Napisz mi Odaro- bo nijak nie rozumiem - w linku 1 na rysunku nr 2 pokazano nieprawidłowy sposób izolacji- co tu jest nieprawidłowe? - bo autor artykułu nie zdradza tej tajemnicy.
Porównując  z rysunkiem nr 1 ,który niby jest poprawny widzę,że nie ma na nim izolacji termicznej - czyli co - nie izolować termicznie?

I podstawowa dla mnie sprawa - jak zamierzasz wykończyć balkon w okolicach samego progu drzwi balkonowych?- bo to dla mnie duży problem.
Mam listwę podparapetową pod ramą balkonu,na nią wywinęłam papę z płyty balkonowej oraz folię która leży na papie. Pomimo starań aby wylewka nie była za wysoko -obecnie mam ją ok 1,5 cm poniżej dolnej ramy balkonowej - czyli akurat tyle miejsca aby wcisnąć pod ramę jeszcze płytkę klinkierową. CZy tak należy uczynić?
CZy tez tak jak widać na rysunku nr 1płytka dochodzi tylko do dolnej ramy balkonu a na ramę oraz częściowo na poziomo ułożone płytki wywinąć obróbkę blacharska- tylko jak taką obróbkę przymocować do dolnego ramiaka - oraz jak uszczelnić?- nie wyobrażam sobie tego .

----------


## edde

nie martw sie, ja mam gorzej, wylewka na wysokości doły ramy, czyli płytka musi dojść do okna a nie pod, pod nie wejdzie też żadna izolacja :sad: 
innego wyjścia nie było wiec narożnik uszczelniony tak samo jak narożniki wylewki ze ścianą czyli mapelastic z taśma narożnikową przycięta na 2-3 cm wysokości, taśma ładnie zatopiona w gumowym mapelasticu, nie wygląda to źle, na izolację teraz pozostało położyć płytki (na klej samorozpływny Mapei Adesilex P4), a styk płytki i ramy drzwi balkonowych uszczelnić jakimś np. uszczelniaczem dekarskim (bo w MOC silikonów wszelkiej maści nie bardzo wierzę)

----------


## ewadora

NIe wiem czy tak jest gorzej.Jak dobrze uszczelnisz to może nawet i lepiej.
Ja teraz się martwię bo wylewka obecnie w wielu miejscach odstaje od papy i folii- nie zatarta dobrze w tym miejscu.Ale podsunąłeś mi pewną myśl- zapomniałam ,ze mam kupioną właśnie tą taśmę uszczelniającą. Spróbuję ja wepchnąć pod ramiak tak aby zawinęła się na góre wciśniętej płytki, nadmiar obetnę a potem uszczelnię styk wierzchu  płytki z dolną krawędzią ramiaka-  silikonem dekarskim- bo oni chyba właśnie to stosują  :smile:  . Nie będzie tak jak pierwotnie planowałam obróbki blacharskiej pod balkonem -wciśniętej w taki rowek co go pod ramiakiem wymacałam .

----------


## odaro

Jeżeli nic mi lepszego nie przyjdzie do głowy to to jest moja wersja wykonania hydro i termoizolacji na tarasie. 

Na brzegu płyty żelbetowej jest mocowana kantówka 10x10cm a do niej płyta OSB 3 o długości wyznaczonej grubością ocieplenia elewacji. 

Cała ta konstrukcja  z jednej strony podtrzymuje styrodur z drugiej wylewkę  wysuniętą poza obrys płyty żelbetowej.

Poza tym układ warstw jak w uszczelnieniu zespolonym

----------


## odaro

> I podstawowa dla mnie sprawa - jak zamierzasz wykończyć balkon w okolicach samego progu drzwi balkonowych?- bo to dla mnie duży problem.
> Mam listwę podparapetową pod ramą balkonu,na nią wywinęłam papę z płyty balkonowej oraz folię która leży na papie. Pomimo starań aby wylewka nie była za wysoko -obecnie mam ją ok 1,5 cm poniżej dolnej ramy balkonowej - czyli akurat tyle miejsca aby wcisnąć pod ramę jeszcze płytkę klinkierową. CZy tak należy uczynić?
> CZy tez tak jak widać na rysunku nr 1płytka dochodzi tylko do dolnej ramy balkonu a na ramę oraz częściowo na poziomo ułożone płytki wywinąć obróbkę blacharska- tylko jak taką obróbkę przymocować do dolnego ramiaka - oraz jak uszczelnić?- nie wyobrażam sobie tego .



Ja mam okna balkonowe postawione na poszerzeniu dolnym ok. 10cm wysokie

Na to poszerzenie zamierzam nakleić fartuch EPDM lub samoprzylepną membranę bitumiczną bo taką już kupiłem a płytką zamierzam wiechać pod dolny brzeg okna ale wcześniej w miejsce łączenia się wylewki z poszerzeniem dolnym zrobię dwuwarstwowe uszczelnienie z taśmą np Schomburg Aquafin 2K bo taki już kupiłem  :smile:  (drogie to dziadostwo ale podobno można tym uszczelniać baseny)

----------


## ewadora

> Ja mam okna balkonowe postawione na poszerzeniu dolnym ok. 10cm wysokie
> 
> Na to poszerzenie zamierzam nakleić fartuch EPDM lub samoprzylepną membranę bitumiczną bo taką już kupiłem a płytką zamierzam wiechać pod dolny brzeg okna ale wcześniej w miejsce łączenia się wylewki z poszerzeniem dolnym zrobię dwuwarstwowe uszczelnienie z taśmą np Schomburg Aquafin 2K bo taki już kupiłem  (drogie to dziadostwo ale podobno można tym uszczelniać baseny)


No - no -szacunek- ja to miejsce trochę przetupałam  :sad: . DAłam pape aż pod dolny ramiak - ale jej się nie dalo wywinać juzwyżej na sam ramiak -nie pomyslałamo tych wynalazkach dekrskich  :sad:

----------


## odaro

*ewadora* a może taka taśma bitumiczna coś Ci pomoże



Taśma Aluband

Jak wrzucisz w google hasło taśma bitumiczna masz tego więcej.

----------


## ewadora

Dzięki Odaro.Zawsze to coś - może rzeczywiście pokombinuję tylko ,ze teraz to raczej ciężko będzie włożyć- zostało mi ok 1,5- 2 cm szpary pod oknem.Co gorsza wylewka na styku z  częścią podbalkonowa ( u mnie to jest listwa podparapetowa  na styrodurze- oczywiście okno balkonowe podparte dodatkowo łącznikami ciesielskimi ) w wielu miejscach odstaje od papy i folii - w razie przeciekania - będą tam zastoiska wody.Teraz intensywnie  myślę czym te dziurska uzupełnić i czy w tym miejscu wyciąć wystającą folie czy zostawić. Gdyby chociaż ta szczelina była równa to byłoby w sam raz na podklejenie rzeczonej wyżej taśmy  bitumicznej - a tu niestety  :sad: . 
Wypada mi teraz podkuć nierówności ,podkleić tą taśmę a powstałą szparę wypełnić..... no właśnie czym?- jakąś żywicą, pianką?

----------


## luczak84

Witam,

Im więcej czytam o wykończeniu balkonów tym bardziej jestem przerażony, mamy 2 balkony po 6m2 prostokątne. 
Chwile obecną mam wykonaną elewacje, od spodu balkonu jest przyklejony styropian 5cm i plastykowy okapnik (nie ma żadnych zacieków etc), płyta balonu (z boku) jest bez elewacji, przed wykonaiem ocieplenie zakotwiłem i przykręciółem do balkonu barierki.

Chcę na góre położyć kafelki, pytanie jaką izolacje od góry wykonać?
dać styropian? ile cm?
odkręcić barierki?
z boku płyte balkonu wykonawca zalecił wytynkować jak balkon zostanie wykończony i pytanie jak położyć płytki żeby uniknąć odpadania tynku z boku płyty balkonu? (jak widze sąsiedzi mają często podobne problemy).?

Pozdrawiam
Łukasz

----------


## Andrzej14

> Witam,
> 
> Im więcej czytam o wykończeniu balkonów tym bardziej jestem przerażony, mamy 2 balkony po 6m2 prostokątne. 
> Chwile obecną mam wykonaną elewacje, od spodu balkonu jest przyklejony styropian 5cm i plastykowy okapnik (nie ma żadnych zacieków etc), płyta balonu (z boku) jest bez elewacji, przed wykonaiem ocieplenie zakotwiłem i przykręciółem do balkonu barierki.
> 
> Chcę na góre położyć kafelki, pytanie jaką izolacje od góry wykonać?
> dać styropian? ile cm?
> odkręcić barierki?
> z boku płyte balkonu wykonawca zalecił wytynkować jak balkon zostanie wykończony i pytanie jak położyć płytki żeby uniknąć odpadania tynku z boku płyty balkonu? (jak widze sąsiedzi mają często podobne problemy).?
> ...


Żebyś czasem nie doczekał się odpowiedzi na swoje pytanie. Popatrz ile czasu ja już czekam. Tutaj jest jakieś kółko wzajemnej adoracji swoich balkonów. Mimo wszystko życzę powodzenia. :Confused:

----------


## ewadora

> Żebyś czasem nie doczekał się odpowiedzi na swoje pytanie. Popatrz ile czasu ja już czekam. Tutaj jest jakieś kółko wzajemnej adoracji swoich balkonów. Mimo wszystko życzę powodzenia.


Andrzeju - nie ma co się obrażać. Nikt z nas nie jest ekspertem w temacie dlatego zapewne nie otrzymałeś odpowiedzi.Każdy  z nas jak zapewne zauważyłeś sam próbuje poszukiwać jakichś rozwiązań .które pasowałyby do jego konkretnego przypadku.Jak do tej pory rozważaliśmy etapy budowy balkonu czy tez wykusza  tak , aby docelowo pokryć płytkami.Ty tego   nie chcesz robić obecnie. Samo wykończenie balkonu ad hoc jest trudne i nieprzewidywalne tak naprawdę a co dopiero zrobienie jakieś innej warstwy ochronnej.
Nawet znawcy budowlanki jak ognia boją się balkonów.Uwierz mi. Ja też bym się za to nie brała gdyby mi kilku gości po prostu nie odmówiło :sad: . Z drugiej strony to teraz nawet się ciesze- bo jak dla mnie to aptekarska robota- więc ja się mogę pobawić.Żaden majster by tego nie chciał tak dłubać. Ja ci mogę napisać jak planuję zrobić swój balkon .Co do twojego się nie wypowiem -bo tak jak pisałam nie jestem ekspertem budowlanki - koledzy tez zapewne "ekspertami " są tak naprawdę tylko od swoich balkonów -może się mylę ?

----------


## edde

nie, nie mylisz się nic a nic
nie ma na tym forum łatwych pytań i również rzadko trafiają się proste odpowiedzi, trzeba zryć czasem forum (albo i kilka różnych  :wink:  ) i pół internetu, zebrać trochę info i włączyć logikę, czasem wychodzi z tego coś bardziej pozytywnego, czasem mniej, ale myślenie i szukanie (oraz logiczny dystans do wyszukanych informacji) to podstawa...

----------


## ewadora

> Witam,
> 
> Chcę na góre położyć kafelki, pytanie jaką izolacje od góry wykonać?
> dać styropian? ile cm?
> odkręcić barierki?
> z boku płyte balkonu wykonawca zalecił wytynkować jak balkon zostanie wykończony i pytanie jak położyć płytki żeby uniknąć odpadania tynku z boku płyty balkonu? (jak widze sąsiedzi mają często podobne problemy).?
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Łukasz


NIe odpowiem na wszystkie twoje pytania -ale to co mogę spróbuję-. 
Ilość cm styropianu zależy od tego jak nisko masz posadowiony balkon w stosunku do okna balkonowego.Z ostatnim poziomem - znaczy się z płytakmi nie możesz wyjść wyzej jak masz wylewkę w domu.Inaczej sam sobie planujesz w przyszłości powódź.Ja mam tylko 5 cm - bo tyle miejsca wystarczyło.Koledzy mają po 10 cm - i tak jestzapewne lepiej..
Barierki szczerze powiem bym nie odkręcała.Sama się początkowo zastanawiałam -i chciałam barierkę przykręcać po wszystkich styrodurach i wylewkach ,ale gość od barierki od razu mi powiedział,ze w takim wypadku on nie daje gwarancji na jej stabilność.Tak wiec  miałam ją przykręconą tak jak ty.Teraz to się nawet ciesze.Jak kładłam poszczególne warstwy to za każdym razem starałam się robić uszczelnienie przy barierkach.Tak więc tych uszczelnieni po drodze mam kilka. Obecnie nie wyobrażam sobie co bym zrobiła po nawierceniu tych dziur już na gotowej płycie balkonowej - ze wszystkimi warstwami.
podobno najlepiej jest montować barierkę od czoła-ale moje były za ciężkie. Więc mam to co mam.
Boki balkonów mam różnie. Tam gdzie jest rynna planuje posadowić ją na poziomie głównej wylewki - na desce obitej blachą- a z góry od wierzchu balkonu do rynny będzie wpadać też blacha - więc mam nadzieje ,że blacharz to jakoś załatwi - i będzie w miarę estetycznie -albo całkiem bez styropianu od czoła -albo tylkow dolnej czesci - tam gdzie jest główna płyta balkonu. Do rynny ma tez wpadać podłożona pod styrodurem papa.
Drugi balkon bez rynny - chce obrobić styropianem - zapewne mocowanym na kołki -ale tu mogę się  mylić.Te etapy są jeszcze przede mną.
Czy jest to słuszna droga zobaczę za kilka lat.Wtedy jako ekspert  :wink: -napisze :
-a mój balkon jest super i nic nie odpada :big tongue: 
-albo - wszystko jest do d..py - tak jak ja nie róbcie  :big tongue:

----------


## Andrzej14

Dzięki za odpowiedź.

----------


## danielw

A co sądzicie o takim rozwiązaniu izolacji hydro na wykuszu?
Oczywiście przy ścianie jeszcze będzie wywinięta taśma uszczelniająca, na okapie nie planuję rynny.
Styrodur 6 cm, więcej sie nie zmieści.
Folia kubełkowa hmm... szukałem oryginalnej maty drenażowej coś w stylu Ditra-Drain Schlutera ale w mojej okolicy tego kupi nie można stąd folia kubełkowa.

link do dużego zdjęcia:
http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...4357fc635.html

----------


## edde

beznadziejne jest te 6cm styro...

----------


## danielw

to co proponujesz...?

----------


## odaro

> A co sądzicie o takim rozwiązaniu izolacji hydro na wykuszu?
> Oczywiście przy ścianie jeszcze będzie wywinięta taśma uszczelniająca, na okapie nie planuję rynny.
> Styrodur 6 cm, więcej sie nie zmieści.
> Folia kubełkowa hmm... szukałem oryginalnej maty drenażowej coś w stylu Ditra-Drain Schlutera ale w mojej okolicy tego kupi nie można stąd folia kubełkowa.
> 
> link do dużego zdjęcia:
> http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...4357fc635.html



Dlaczego fotosik nie pokazuje mi twojego zdjęcia tylko zdjęcie dnia?

Te 6cm styroduru to rzeczywiście mało minimum to 12cm.

Matę drenową ma w swojej ofercie Sopro albo Cersit tylko ta cena jest zniechęcająca.

Ja nie do końca rozumiem idę stosowani tej maty drenażowej.  Jak później odprowadzić na zewnątrz wodę z tej maty musisz mieć dodatkową dolną obróbkę blacharską.

----------


## danielw

jak klikniesz na linka poniżej zdjecia też pokazuje zdjecie dnia?
 6 cm mało ale zdaje sie że U i tak wynosi w granicach 0,5 - to prawie dwa razy lepiej niż najlepsze termicznie okna, te mają około 0,8-0,9 a powierzchnia tego styro na wykuszu to jakieś ~2 m2 - tyle co okno 1,5x1,5 - w sumie daje to straty ciepła przez płyte wykusza i tak znacznie mniejsze niż takie okno.
Chciało by sie wiecej ale nie ma jak.

----------


## odaro

> jak klikniesz na linka poniżej zdjecia też pokazuje zdjecie dnia?
>  6 cm mało ale zdaje sie że U i tak wynosi w granicach 0,5 - to prawie dwa razy lepiej niż najlepsze termicznie okna, te mają około 0,8-0,9 a powierzchnia tego styro na wykuszu to jakieś ~2 m2 - tyle co okno 1,5x1,5 - w sumie daje to straty ciepła przez płyte wykusza i tak znacznie mniejsze niż takie okno.
> Chciało by sie wiecej ale nie ma jak.


To w takim razie po co dajesz aż 7cm wylewki optymalne jest 5cm. U mnie w projekcie jest tylko 4cm. I już masz 3cm więcej styroduru

----------


## danielw

zauważ że w wylewce mocowane są słupki barierki, to musi byc dośc gruba ciężka i wytrzymała warstwa, też zbrojona (dla bezpieczeństwa), tak naprawde nie wiem czy wyjdzie 7cm, jak położe te wszystkie warstwy może sie okazac ze braknie mi troche wysokości i wylewka wyjdzie np 6 cm. 
Napewno 8 cm styroduru sie nie zmieści, a 7 cm chyba nie produkują.

----------


## odaro

> zauważ że w wylewce mocowane są słupki barierki, to musi byc dośc gruba ciężka i wytrzymała warstwa, też zbrojona (dla bezpieczeństwa), tak naprawde nie wiem czy wyjdzie 7cm, jak położe te wszystkie warstwy może sie okazac ze braknie mi troche wysokości i wylewka wyjdzie np 6 cm. 
> Napewno 8 cm styroduru sie nie zmieści, a 7 cm chyba nie produkują.


Ale 5 + 2 cm tak

A słupki barierki lepiej jest mocować z boku niż od góry płyty.

----------


## edde

> to co proponujesz...?


najlepszym wyjściem jest podniesienie "progu" na niewysoki stopień, naprawdę nieuciążliwy (mam tak, coś ok. 10 cm), za to izolacja taka jak być powinna (mi weszło 18cm styropianu eps200)
i pasek styropianu 8-10cm od ściany/okna tam gdzie widać którędy zimno przenika z wylewki zewnętrznej do belki stropowej, wyraźny mostek

----------


## danielw

> Ale 5 + 2 cm tak
> 
> A słupki barierki lepiej jest mocować z boku niż od góry płyty.


Nie wiem czy sie dobrze zrozumieliśmy, planuje 6 styroduru a na to 6 do 7 cm wylewka (zależy ile wyjdzie bo jeszcze na wykusz trzeba wyrównac i zrobi spadek, folia, szlam cementowy itd... to też ma klka mm grubosci) i dalej zostawiam około 2 cm na klej i płytki ceramiczne

Co do słupków barierek mocowanych z boku to ...zdecydowałem sie na mocowanie z góry ze wzgledu na estetyke

----------


## danielw

> najlepszym wyjściem jest podniesienie "progu" na niewysoki stopień, naprawdę nieuciążliwy (mam tak, coś ok. 10 cm)


Czy to znaczy że próg okna balkonowego masz podniesiony około 10 cm ponad poziom podłogi ? Jeśli tak to u mnie nie da rady bo okna już zamontowane, zresztą chyba bym tak nie chciał.
Eh żałuje że nie dopilnowałem ekipy jak robili strop, miał miec na wykuszach 9 cm grubości a wyszło 12, wtedy zamiast 6 moglbym dac 9 cm styroduru

----------


## edde

6 czy 9, co za różnica, i tak lipa  :sad:

----------


## danielw

ano lipa ale nie do konca, to tylko 2 m2 wykusza ocieplone 9cm styro o wspólczynniku przenikania  U= 0,35 stanowąiące zaledwie 0,5 % powierzchni scian zew przeciętnego domu (nie licze tu pow ocieplenia dachu i podłóg parteru). Co mają powierdziec ci co mają cały dom zbudowany np z ytonga o U  na podobnym poziomie 0,35 a te domy uwazane sa za ciepłe.
Jeśli masz w swoim domu balkon jak widze pewnie o wymiarach około 1 m x 5 m nawet jesli ocieplony z dołu i z góry po około 18 cm styro (U ~0,19) a jego powierzchnia (góra i dół) ~ 10 m2 to straty ciepła są i tak przez ten balkon conajmniej 2x wieksze niż przez 2 m2 wykusza.

----------


## ewadora

Dajcie spokój chłopaki.
Mnie ten projekt się podoba  :smile: .
Jak dla mnie wręcz odkrywczy  :smile: 
To mocowanie barierek w wylewce górnej ( o ile nie będzie jednak za słabe) to z punktu widzenia szczelności tych wszystkich warstw - super .Drenaż wody pod spód- na tą blachę- tez czegoś takiego nie widziałam - bardzo ciekawe.
Jedno niestety mi się  nie podoba. Cała ta górna wylewka w czescy zewnętrznej - wraz z ciężarem barierki będzie leżeć na styropianie- czy to wytrzyma?
Projektant da Ci na to gwarancję?

----------


## danielw

Projektant tego nie projektował wiec na jego gwarancje liczyc nie można ale za to takiego bubla "mostko-cieplnego" w oryginalnym projekcie zasadził że wolałbym sie jego gwarancjami nie sugerowac.

Właśnie dlatego zakładam grubośc wylewki 7 cm aby była solidna i przeniosła wszystkie obciążenia także od barierki która aż taka ciężka znowu nie jest.
Dodatkowo zbrojenie nie jakieś tam siatki przeciwskuroczowe z drutu fi 3 oczko 10x10cm tylko drut stalowy fi  8 mm (zostało mi sporo z budowy to go wykorzystam).
Oczywiście zbrojenie biegnące tam gdzie siły rozciągające w wylewce, w okolicy częsci zewnętrznej wywinięte na  górną strefe wylewki- zapobiegnie to ewentualnym pęknięciom na przejściu lico muru- styropian.
Rysunek tego nie pokazuje bo przekrój pokazany jest w miejscu przez drzwi balkonowe, ale w okolicy ściany wylewka nie będzie dochodzi do samej ściany tylko będzie zostawione kilkanaście cm na ciągłośc ocieplenia wylewki z ociepleniem sciany.
 Przy drzwiach z kolei ocieplenie pod wylewką połączy się z pianką poliuretanową w której są obsadzone drzwi.

----------


## ewadora

> Właśnie dlatego zakładam grubośc wylewki 7 cm aby była solidna i przeniosła wszystkie obciążenia także od barierki która aż taka ciężka znowu nie jest.
> Dodatkowo zbrojenie nie jakieś tam siatki przeciwskuroczowe z drutu fi 3 oczko 10x10cm tylko drut stalowy fi  8 mm (zostało mi sporo z budowy to go wykorzystam).


Ja tam się nie znam -ale jak dla mnie zwykła wylewka nie nadaje się.Ja bym tam od razu zawaliła Beton jak na strop- B20.Ale ja się nie znam Są na forum mądrzejsi to się może wypowiedzą.




> Rysunek tego nie pokazuje bo przekrój pokazany jest w miejscu przez drzwi balkonowe, ale w okolicy ściany wylewka nie będzie dochodzi do samej ściany tylko będzie zostawione kilkanaście cm na ciągłośc ocieplenia wylewki z ociepleniem sciany.


.
Napisz  w jakiej kolejności chcesz to wszystko układać-chodzi mi o kolejność elewacja -balkon- to może coś z własnej działeczki ci podpowiem  :smile: 



> Przy drzwiach z kolei ocieplenie pod wylewką połączy się z pianką poliuretanową w której są obsadzone drzwi.


Pamiętaj aby drzwi balkonowe nie stały na samej piance PU- muszą być jakieś mocniejsze podpory pod spodem- u mnie są łącza ciesielskie - ale na forum ludziska wymyślili mnóstwo innych -oczywiście Ci ,którzy nie wiedzieli o czymś takim jak poszerzenia pod ramę balkonu
pozdrawiam

----------


## danielw

Tak to bedzie wylewka ale taka nośna z betonu, może nie B20 bo za mala ilośc betonu aby z betoniarni zamawiac ale taki z betoniarki wg receptury z kruszywem- może cos w okolicach B15 wyjdzie.
Kolejnośc elewacja-balkon bedzie taka że:
-od sciany folia w płynie
- na to przyklejona wywinięta z poziomu  balkonu na scianę folia PCV zbrojona 1mm
- na to ocieplenie 12 cm (ciągłośc izolacji na balkonie 6 cm, na scianie 12 cm)
- dalej folia kubełkowa z geowłukniną też wywinięta na scianę na wysokośc górnej powierzchni wylewki
- wylewka 7 cm dochodząca do wywiniętej na sciane folii kubełkowej, powyżej poziomu wylewki zacznie sie już własciwa warstwa styropianu 20 cm (standardowe warstwy jak dla sciany dwuwarstwowej)
-na wylewke szlam cementowy uszczelniający a w okolicy sciany wywinięcie z wylewki na styropian taśmą uszcelniającą i ta taśma pokryta poźniej też szlamem cementowym.
- na szlam płytki ceramiczne na kleju półpłynnym i mały cokolik z płytek na scianie, naroże między płytką cokolika a posadzką z wkłądką ze sznura dylatacyjnego i zasilikonowane. 
Jeszcze zastanawiam sie czy nie zrobic nad tym cokolikiem kapinosu, tak powinno scie fachowo robic ale z obserwacji widze ze deszcz żadko będzie mi zacinał po scianie bo mam spore zadaszenie nad wykuszem.

Drzwi balkonowe mam w tej chwili postawione w narożach na klinach drewnianych impregnowanych, wszystko opiankowane, poszerzeń PCV nie stosowałem bo okna drewniane, na środku progu bedzie przytwierdzony płaskownik cynkowany- kotwa i zalany w wylewce pomieszczenia wewnątrz, to uniemożliwi ruch progu przód-tył i częściowo góra dół, ale i tak podstawie coś na srodku żeby próg sie nie uginał, może kątownik ciesielski, może tylko klocek drewniany impregnowany.

Czekam na podpowiedzi  :Smile:

----------


## ewadora

No to powiem Ci szacun  :smile: 
Jeśli to sam wymyśliłeś ....
Uwag nie mam żadnych wszyściutko masz przemyślane. Mam tylko nadzieje,że będziesz to wszytko robił sam -albo przynajmniej 1 ekipa, bo jak nie to zejdzie ci z tym ze 2-3 miesiące  :sad: .
Pilnuj jak będą ci wylewać w pomieszczeniu posadzkę- to niech od razu balkon zrobią ( chyba ,ze będziesz wylewał sam).Ja niestety zapomniałam , potem chyba ze 3 miesiące ściągałam ekipę do wylania balkonów i musiałam słono dopłacić. Teraz chyba z 6 tygodni czekałam na ekipę coby zrobiła przód balkonów( styropianem i tynkiem) - aby móc położyć płytki z kapinosem.Masakra. Balkony prawie zablokowały mi budowę  :sad: . Teraz płytkarz w zasadzie mówi,ze on chyba już płytek nie położy bo są już przymrozki i trochę strach je układać.Radzi poczekać do wiosny  :Confused: . Dopóki nie skończę balkonów nie chce kłaść paneli.Jak nie mam paneli to nie wstawią mi drzwi



> T
> 
> Jeszcze zastanawiam sie czy nie zrobic nad tym cokolikiem kapinosu, tak powinno scie fachowo robic


A z czego chciałbyś zrobić ten kapinos?- Tez się nad tym zastanawiałam i wychodziło,ze ze styropianu zaciągniętego klejem- ale nie wiem czy technicznie ekipa od ociepleń chciałaby sie tym pobawic.
Jak masz ciekawy pomysł to napisz.Jutro wreszcie wytęskniona ekipa od ociepleń pojawi się zrobić mi czoło balkonów i poprawić styropian przy ścianach - bo ja niestety kładłam papę już po ułożeniu styropianu na ścianę i wycinałam go potem aby móc go wywinąć na  mur.

----------


## danielw

Robie to sam, dziś zrobiłem mały szalunek i oczyściłem płyte z resztek zaprawy, jutro zrobie warstwe spadkową, w sobote moze uda sie zalac beton.

Kapinos hmm. mam coś takiego na myśli- poprostu listwa startowa a pod nią cofnięty cokolik

link do dużego zdjęcia:
http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...a3c7570a0.html

Dużo korzystam z tej strony, są tam szczegóły techniczne
http://www.sopro.pl/init/virtual/ser...echniczne.html

Generalnie z tymi balkonami, wykuszami to trzeba miec duzo cierpliwości.
Z wykuszem sie pobawie na szczescie z balkonem mam duzo mniej roboty, nie ocieplam, tylko wylewka uszczelnienie i płytki a to dzieki zastosowaniu łącznika balkonowego, o coś takiego: http://www.halfen.pl/t/91_7062.html

----------


## odaro

*Ewadora* chyba znalazłem sposób na Twoje słabe przyleganie betonu do poszerzenia okna

Uszczelniacz poliuretanowy

----------


## ewadora

Dzięki Odaro. Chyba rozwiązałeś także mój problem na dylatacje balkonowa pomiędzy płytkami  :smile: .
U nas niestety nie mogę nigdzie dostać sznura dylatacyjnego ( jakby co najmniej ze złota był  :big tongue:   ).
Co Ty na to:
po przecięciu betonu wzdłuż dylatacji szczelinę wypełnię CS29 .Na to położę taśmę uszczelniająca zatopiona w Mapelasticu.Na to przykleję płytki a pomiędzy nie jakąś elastyczną fugę.
Pod balkonem niestety już zaciapałam  :sad: .
"Przykleiłam" pod oknem balkonowym taśmę uszczelniającą za pomocą MApelasticu ..Wyszło to szczerze powiem tak sobie. Ale po zrobieniu płytek i wciśnięciu ich  pod ramę okna balkonowego i dociśnięciu nimi taśmy uszczelniającej i wycięciu jej nadmiaru , wypełnię szczelinę między płytkami a ramą okna balkonowego CS 29 i może wreszcie będzie git  :smile: .
Martwię się tylko pogodą.
U nas od tygodnia nad ranem siwy mróz.Czy ja w tym roku skończę jeszcze te nieszczęsne balkony  :sad:   ?

----------


## odaro

> Martwię się tylko pogodą.
> U nas od tygodnia nad ranem siwy mróz.Czy ja w tym roku skończę jeszcze te nieszczęsne balkony   ?


Masz ten sam problem co ja został mi ostatni tydzień a jeszcze nie zacząłem  balkonów.

----------


## mirela99

Czy to ustrojstwo braliście też pod uwagę ?  http://www.e-millennium.pl/product_i...oducts_id=1121
Polecają to w moim sklepie budowlanym, mam mały balkonik i nie zmieszczę rynny a zależy mi tylko na tym, żeby po elewacji nie lała mi się woda. Wiem, że to listwa startowa, ale nie zda egzaminu ?

----------


## ewadora

Myślę,ze pomysł jest dobry.Jak nie może być rynny to chociaż to.Ja taka listwę mam na dole swojego balkonu , powyżej jest rynna-ale to duży balkon 2,5 x 4 metry.
Drugi półokrągły jak robiłam ostatnio ( tam nie będzie rynny) - niestety za późno pomyślałam  i nie było tej listwy w sklepach jak robili  :sad:  - u nas  niestety dziura zabita dechami i każdą taką drobnostkę trzeba sprowadzać na zamówienie i czekać ok tygodnia
pozdrawiam

----------


## odaro

Ile dawaliście styroduru na swoich tarasach nad pomieszczeniem ogrzewanym.

Pierwotnie miałem dać 20cm styroduru i na to wylewka.  Od kilku dni rozważam czy nie zmniejszyć styroduru do 15cm a powiększyć wylewkę do 9cm

Producent balustrady powiedział że jak wylewka będzie większa niż 6-7cm wtedy zamocuje stabilnie od góry balustradę i do ściany. Taka grubość wylewki będzie dla niego wystarczająca.

Co myślicie 15cm styroduru wystarczy?

----------


## danielw

15 cm styroduru to i tak bardzo dużo jak na takie miejsce, u mnie udało się upchnąc tylko 8 cm + 7 cm wylewki, mogło by byc więcej ale musi wystarczyc tym bardziej ze na sciane w planie 20 cm styro
Też planuje mocowanie barierki do wierzchniej wylewki.
Masz faktycznie tyle miejsca żeby zmieścic 15 cm styro i 7 cm wylewki? jak z poziomami wykończonej podłogi na tarasie i w środku, będą na tym samym poziomie?

----------


## ewadora

Ja tam mam 15 cm styropianu szarego na ścianie -lambda 0,32(LAmbda dla styroduru to zapewne 0,36 - czyli nieco gorsze) - tylko,że na ścianie jest MAX materiał porowaty a więc i współczynnik przenikania ciepła na pewno lepszy niż płyty balkonowej.
Balkony mam zaś wolno stojące więc w tym temacie Ci nic nie poradzę.
Jak chcesz naprawdę dobrze zamocować poręcze balkonowe to zrób to do płyty głównej od czoła.Jak nie chcesz w ten sposób  to czy zamocujesz od góry w wylewkę górna czy w płyte balkonową to żadna różnica dla szczelności natomiast w pierwszym wariancie niewątpliwie tracisz na ociepleniu

----------


## edde

u mnie na wykuszu 18cm (3x6cm) styropianu typu parking (eps200 lambda 0,035),  wylewka 6-7cm, barierek jeszcze brak

----------


## ewadora

Jak tam wasze płytki ? Już szczęśliwie przyklejone do balkonów? 
Mnie zaraz licho porwie.......
Blacharz ma być dopiero w sobotę. Płytkarz  przestał się rwać do roboty.
Przez te balkony to ja chyba całkiem osiwieję.Nic nie mogę przez nie skończyć.Drzwi czekają oparte o ścianę, panele czekają.A poddasze czeka aż blacharz zjedzie i obrobi cieknące kominy .Sama radość.
I pomyśleć ,ze robotę balkonów zaczynałam na wiosnę :[

----------


## odaro

> 15 cm styroduru to i tak bardzo dużo jak na takie miejsce, u mnie udało się upchnąc tylko 8 cm + 7 cm wylewki, mogło by byc więcej ale musi wystarczyc tym bardziej ze na sciane w planie 20 cm styro
> Też planuje mocowanie barierki do wierzchniej wylewki.
> Masz faktycznie tyle miejsca żeby zmieścic 15 cm styro i 7 cm wylewki? jak z poziomami wykończonej podłogi na tarasie i w środku, będą na tym samym poziomie?


W projekcie miałem 20cm styroduru i 4cm wylewki i dopilnowałem majstrów żeby tyle miejsca było. 

A czy poziomy podłogi na wykuszu i w środku muszą być takie same. W moim projekcie podłoga w środku jest 16cm niżej niż na wykuszu ile wyszło na prawdę tego nie wiem ale gdzie 14cm może jeszcze mniej.

----------


## odaro

> Jak chcesz naprawdę dobrze zamocować poręcze balkonowe to zrób to do płyty głównej od czoła.Jak nie chcesz w ten sposób  to czy zamocujesz od góry w wylewkę górna czy w płyte balkonową to żadna różnica dla szczelności natomiast w pierwszym wariancie niewątpliwie tracisz na ociepleniu


Tak jak pisałem w innym wątku u mnie na obydwa balkony i wykusz nachodzi dach na styk albo nieco do środka  także mocowanie balustrady do czoła płyty odpada bo balustrada po bokach się nie zmieści pod dachem.

----------


## odaro

To może jeszcze się podzielę swoimi doświadczeniami z  wykonaniem hydroilzolacji.

Ja zastosowałem na balkonach samoprzylepną membranę bitumiczną Ceresit.

Powiem Wam że rewelacja.  Membrana idealnie dała się przykleić do poszerzenia dolnego okna balkonowego. 
Nawet udało mi się ją wcisnąć pod takie wycięcie które jest w oknie PCV. 

Nigdy nie udało by mi się osiągnąć coś takiego z papy termozgrzewalnej. 

Dlatego gorąco polecam wszystkim.  Na początku trochę mnie bolała cena bo wychodzi po rabatach 26zł za m2.

Ale jak zobaczyłem efekt końcowy to już odżałowałem te wydane pieniądze. 

Pewnie jak dobrze policzyć dobrą papę podkładową i termogrzewalną na druga warstwę i do tego robociznę to pewnie wyjdzie tyle samo. 

A tak sam wykonałem hydroizolację i nie musiałem ganiać palnikiem po oknie albo po elewacji.

Także polecam i jeszcze raz polecam. 

Takie same membrany ma Sopro i Botamennt.

----------


## piwopijca

> J... Jak chcesz naprawdę dobrze zamocować poręcze balkonowe to zrób to do płyty głównej od czoła. ...


Tutaj mozna "looknac" jak to mniej - wiecej wyglada w praktyce to owe do czola.

Pzdr.

----------


## ewadora

FAjna rzecz  :smile: . ZSkoda,ze ja tego zdjęcia  nie miałam jak mim ontowali balustrady.Byłoby mniej nerów -przynajmniej przy tej półokrągłej-przy docinaniu papy , styroduru  a obecnie płytek - ech żyźń

----------


## admin

Zapraszamy do kontaktu z Ekpertem Forum. Na pytania - *jeszcze tylko przez kilka dni* - odpowiada URSA

*Porady Eksperta:* http://forum.muratordom.pl/forumdisp...łna-mineralna

URSA Polska jest producentem szerokiej gamy materiałów izolacyjnych. Podstawowe produkty firmy to *wełna mineralna URSA GLASSWOOL* oraz *polistyren ekstrudowany URSA XPS*, a także nowość w ofercie - *biała wełna mineralna PURE ONE*. Dzięki nim producent zapewnia wiele rozwiązań w zakresie *izolacji termicznej* i *wyciszenia pomieszczeń*.

Materiały izolacyjne, ocieplenie dachu, ocieplenie poddasza, izolacje techniczne, izolacja ścian, sufitów i podłóg – URSA oferuje rozwiązania dla wszystkich. 

Czekamy na Państwa pytania 
Pozdrawiamy

----------


## Paweł1

> FAjna rzecz . ZSkoda,ze ja tego zdjęcia  nie miałam jak mim ontowali balustrady.Byłoby mniej nerów -przynajmniej przy tej półokrągłej-przy docinaniu papy , styroduru  a obecnie płytek - ech żyźń

----------


## Paweł1

>

----------


## Paweł1



----------


## Paweł1

> To może jeszcze się podzielę swoimi doświadczeniami z  wykonaniem hydroilzolacji.
> 
> Ja zastosowałem na balkonach samoprzylepną membranę bitumiczną Ceresit.
> 
> Powiem Wam że rewelacja.  Membrana idealnie dała się przykleić do poszerzenia dolnego okna balkonowego. 
> Nawet udało mi się ją wcisnąć pod takie wycięcie które jest w oknie PCV. 
> 
> Nigdy nie udało by mi się osiągnąć coś takiego z papy termozgrzewalnej. 
> 
> ...

----------


## Paweł1



----------


## odaro

> 


Do kogo jest skierowane pytanie?

Dlaczego nie widzę wszystkich zdjęć.

----------


## Paweł1

> Do kogo jest skierowane pytanie?
> 
> Dlaczego nie widzę wszystkich zdjęć.


Pytanie kierowałem do Ciebie a na rysunku zaznaczyłem miejsce , z którym w izolacji samoprzylepnej nie umiem sobie poradzić.

 :roll eyes:

----------


## odaro

> Pytanie kierowałem do Ciebie a na rysunku zaznaczyłem miejsce , z którym w izolacji samoprzylepnej nie umiem sobie poradzić.


U mnie membrana podchodzi, chowa się pod ramę okienną.  Wystaje jej tyle ile zostawisz sobie miejsca na płytki i klej czyli jakieś 15mm.  Potem pod ramę okienną wsunę płytki i nie będzie nic widać

W każdym innym przypadku membranę przykryje ocieplenie elewacji tj ściany

----------


## Paweł1

> U mnie membrana podchodzi, chowa się pod ramę okienną.  Wystaje jej tyle ile zostawisz sobie miejsca na płytki i klej czyli jakieś 15mm.  Potem pod ramę okienną wsunę płytki i nie będzie nic widać
> 
> W każdym innym przypadku membranę przykryje ocieplenie elewacji tj ściany


http://izoforum.pl/izorysik/images/i...5_16:33:29.jpg

----------


## Paweł1

> U mnie membrana podchodzi, chowa się pod ramę okienną.  Wystaje jej tyle ile zostawisz sobie miejsca na płytki i klej czyli jakieś 15mm.  Potem pod ramę okienną wsunę płytki i nie będzie nic widać
> 
> W każdym innym przypadku membranę przykryje ocieplenie elewacji tj ściany

----------


## phans

Ponieważ w tym roku również mnie czeka temat takich problematycznych ociepleń to znalazłem szczegółowe rysunki ociepleń z izolacjami
http://www.wybieramydom.pl/download/...ooszczedny.pdf
Dodatkowo dla balkonu na poważnie zastanawiam się nad położeniem płytek z klejem bezpośrednio na styrodur (lub płyty BA Balco) zamiast na wylewkę. A wszystko po to aby balkon ocieplić(max 5cm z każdej strony) i aby nie wyglądał za grubo  ::-(:

----------


## edde

a skoro kolega odgrzebał wątek to powiem tylko, że wpadłostatnio do mnie kolega z kamerą termowizyjną i wyszło że wybrałem poprawna drogę ocieplenia, montażu drzwi balkonowych i uniknięcia mostka - na kamerce od wenątrz nie widać żadnego wychłodzenia, różnicy temperatur pod oknem balkonowym czy też ściany wzdłuż przebiegania płyty balkonowej
a po kilku mrozach i odwilżach izolacja też daje radę, żadnych przecieków, zamoknięć, spękań czy zarysowań, też w narożnikach o które najbardziej sie obawiałem, na razie mapelastic na wierzchu jest, ziolacje sie sprawdziły wiec latem jakimiś płytkami się wykończy

----------


## phans

polecam również lekturę 'tarasy nadziemne...' http://www.bdb.com.pl/zdjecia/salon/...0439402952.pdf

----------


## Jacekss

> Dodatkowo dla balkonu na poważnie zastanawiam się nad położeniem płytek z klejem bezpośrednio na styrodur (lub płyty BA Balco) zamiast na wylewkę. A wszystko po to aby balkon ocieplić(max 5cm z każdej strony) i aby nie wyglądał za grubo


poradnik ciekawy;  i jak w końcu rozwiązujesz problem ocieplenia i wykończenia balkonu.. u mnie problem podobny, mało miejsca.. takie rozwiązanie tylko ze styrodurem byłoby rozwiązaniem, pytanie tylko czy to będzie trwałe. Myślałem też żeby wykończyć to zamiast płytkami posadzką poliestrową czy epoksydową, daje sie tylko 5mm i jest to elastyczne, nie jak płytki.

----------


## odaro

> a skoro kolega odgrzebał wątek to powiem tylko, że wpadłostatnio do mnie kolega z kamerą termowizyjną


Ostatnio czyli kiedy teraz przy tych upałach?  :smile:

----------


## edde

bardzo śmieszne  :big tongue:  szczególnie jak na datę posta się nie patrzy  :smile:  na lutową datę, gdy siarczyste mrozy były  :wink:

----------


## odaro

> bardzo śmieszne  szczególnie jak na datę posta się nie patrzy  na lutową datę, gdy siarczyste mrozy były


A chyba że tak to rozumiem  :wink:

----------


## Jacekss

> u mnie problem podobny, mało miejsca.. takie rozwiązanie tylko ze styrodurem byłoby rozwiązaniem, pytanie tylko czy to będzie trwałe. Myślałem też żeby wykończyć to zamiast płytkami posadzką poliestrową czy epoksydową, daje sie tylko 5mm i jest to elastyczne, nie jak płytki.


ponawiam pytanie, czy byłoby dobre i w miarę poprawne wykonanie posadzki na balkonie tak: warstwa wyrównująca ze spadem 1-1,5% betonowa, na to izolacja, 6cm styroduru lub płyty poliestrowej (Lambda 0,023 !!) tak żeby dobrze to ocieplić i na to od razu płyty betonowe lub siatka i klej i płytki
ten styro jest twardy więc nie powinien sie zbytnio uginać. 
takie kombinowanie wynika z braku miejsca na grubszą posadzkę, mam 8-9cm miejsca do progu okien balkonowych

----------


## Jan P.

Pod ociepleniem niepotrzebna izolacja (przed czym izolować?). Na styrodur  papa termo i obróbka naokoło i płytki  czy jakaś deska np. tekowa. Jan.

----------


## Jacekss

to na tą papę od razu dawac płytki? czy jeszcze pociągnąć siatką i klejem?
drewno na balkon - ciekawy pomysł..

----------


## Jan P.

Albo wylewka ok. 3cm. ,lub klej pod płytki trochę grubiej , można go wzmocnić siatką.Jan.

----------


## Jacekss

> Albo wylewka ok. 3cm. ,lub klej pod płytki trochę grubiej , można go wzmocnić siatką.Jan.


dzięki za pomoc, 3cm wylewki to mi nie wejdzie, więc zastosuje pomysł z klejem, siatką i płytkami

----------


## kgiee

Jesli ktos ma podobnie to prosze o podpowiedz, mam balkon pólokragły i bede go ocieplał styropianem.Chodzi mi o warstwe styropianu tą od czoła balkonu jaką grubosć dajecie, bo styropian ktory da sie wygiąć to max 2cm grubosci. Jesli dajecie gubszy to jak go kładziecie po łuku ?
I jeszcze zapytam jak najlepiej zamontować barierkę do płyty balkonowej ? Od czoła czy od spodu?

----------


## ewadora

Ja mam balkon półokrągły i  2 cm styropianu od czoła.
Co do mocowania barierki uważam ,że lepiej od czoła

----------


## odaro

> Pod ociepleniem niepotrzebna izolacja (przed czym izolować?). Na styrodur  papa termo i obróbka naokoło i płytki  czy jakaś deska np. tekowa. Jan.


*Jacekss* zanim zrobisz tak jak tutaj to może zadzwoń no do doradcy technicznego Schomburg  to dowiesz się dlaczego izolację daję pod ocieplenie. 

Nie jestem pewien na 100 procent ale chyba Quik-mix ma aprobatę na klejenie płytek na styrodur czy że tak można

----------


## Jacekss

> *Jacekss* zanim zrobisz tak jak tutaj to może zadzwoń no do doradcy technicznego Schomburg  to dowiesz się dlaczego izolację daję pod ocieplenie. 
> 
> Nie jestem pewien na 100 procent ale chyba Quik-mix ma aprobatę na klejenie płytek na styrodur czy że tak można


ok dzienkis, tak na chłopski rozum to nie wydaje sie potrzebna, skoro nad jest styrodur lub xps. ale ktoś mi polecił żeby takie płyty kleić do podłoża Styrbit-em 2000. raz że klei płyty to jeszcze jest to hydroizolacja. co do płytek na styrodur, to myślałem żeby dac na styro jeszcze izolacje (np ceresit BT1 :cool:  i na to jakiś dobry klej do płytek mrozo i wodoodporny, no i płytki

----------


## odaro

> ok dzienkis, tak na chłopski rozum to nie wydaje sie potrzebna, skoro nad jest styrodur lub xps. ale ktoś mi polecił żeby takie płyty kleić do podłoża Styrbit-em 2000. raz że klei płyty to jeszcze jest to hydroizolacja. co do płytek na styrodur, to myślałem żeby dac na styro jeszcze izolacje (np ceresit BT1 i na to jakiś dobry klej do płytek mrozo i wodoodporny, no i płytki


Jak kleiłem styrbitem 2000 styrodur do ściany fundamentowej sprawdził się w 100% 

Nie wiem tylko czy taka masa bitumiczna nadaję się na taras

----------


## Jacekss

podają że się nadaje.. popytam jeszcze

zapytam jeszcze o inne rzeczy które mnie nurtują  :wink: 
- czy przyklejając styro do balkonu rozprowadzać mazidło (Styrbit) na całej powierzchni czy punktowo? wydaje mi się że lepiej na całej... choć podają że wystarczy punktowo
- czy tą membranę rozkłada się na styro w poprzek (lewo-prawo) czy wzdłuż (przód/tył) balkonu/tarasu. czy to ma znaczenie ?
- jakiego potem użyć kleju do płytek, wg mnie jakiegoś wysokoelastycznego, oczywiście wodo i mrozoodpornego

----------


## Qter

Hej,

 Mam pytanie odnośnie wykończenia brzegów tarasu nad garażem (częściowo zadaszonym) - obróbka blacharska. Na chwilę obecną mam zrobioną z 3 stron (w tym jedna orrynowana a 4-ta strona to ściana budynku). Btw. Barierki mocowane od boku. Człowiek od gresu proponuje aby na obróbkę od góry dać pas z papy termo a na to szlichte, potem to pomalować jakąś folią w płynie i przykleić dopiero gres. Co wy o tym sądzicie? 

 Postaram się wkleić fotki w łikend tego co mam teraz.

 PZDR

 Qter

P.S.

Obecny układ warstw od dołu:

- strop (z jakimś tam spadkiem),
 - 2 x papa podkładowa termozgrzewalna na zakład nachodząca na ściany,
 - folia 0,3
 - dwie warstwy styropianu 10cm na mijanke (ułożone nie klejone, stykające się z izolacją ściany - podobno brak mostka)
 - folia 0,3
 - wylewka 10 cm ze spadkiem

----------


## Jacekss

> Albo wylewka ok. 3cm. ,lub klej pod płytki trochę grubiej , można go wzmocnić siatką.Jan.


co do tego kleju to jak to robić, zrobić 1 warstwę na to siatkę zatopić, odczekać aż wyschnie i dać 2 warstwę już z płytkami ?
czy dawać od razu klej, siatka i płytki ? Jak dla mnie ten 1 pomysł jest lepszy (chce dać z 1cm kleju aby złapać odpowiedni poziom)

Jacek

----------


## sewerynslowi

> Hej,
> 
>  Mam pytanie odnośnie wykończenia brzegów tarasu nad garażem (częściowo zadaszonym) - obróbka blacharska. Na chwilę obecną mam zrobioną z 3 stron (w tym jedna orrynowana a 4-ta strona to ściana budynku). Btw. Barierki mocowane od boku. Człowiek od gresu proponuje aby na obróbkę od góry dać pas z papy termo a na to szlichte, potem to pomalować jakąś folią w płynie i przykleić dopiero gres. Co wy o tym sądzicie? 
> 
>  Postaram się wkleić fotki w łikend tego co mam teraz.
> 
>  PZDR
> 
>  Qter
> ...


tzn ze chcesz zrobić drugą wylewkę?

bo niezbyt rozumiem

----------


## sewerynslowi

> co do tego kleju to jak to robić, zrobić 1 warstwę na to siatkę zatopić, odczekać aż wyschnie i dać 2 warstwę już z płytkami ?
> czy dawać od razu klej, siatka i płytki ? Jak dla mnie ten 1 pomysł jest lepszy (chce dać z 1cm kleju aby złapać odpowiedni poziom)
> 
> Jacek


wylewka o grubości 3 cm bez sensu - chyba ze z zapraw PCC

----------


## Jacekss

wcześniej radzono tu że mozna dać tylko sam klej do płytek wysokoelastyczny i na to płytki. to w przypadku małej ilości miejsca na posadzke
no i tak mam u siebie.. niestety na etapie budowy domu miałem za małą wiedzę a budowlańcy trzymali sie ściśle projektu - i wyszło jak wyszło

----------


## sewerynslowi

w zależności jaki duży masz ten balkon to mogłeś zamiast styroduru, styropianu położyć płyty WEDI - nadają się na balkony, są wodoszczelne.
tylko ze ta przyjemność trochę kosztuje.

cokolwiek dasz pamiętaj o tym, aby dać pod klej jakąś izolację dwuskładnikową - żadnej folii w płynie, bo ona jest dobra do łazienek.

----------


## Jacekss

> cokolwiek dasz pamiętaj o tym, aby dać pod klej jakąś izolację dwuskładnikową - żadnej folii w płynie, bo ona jest dobra do łazienek.


okey dzienks. właśnie dałem membrane BT18 ceresitu, ponoć jest ok, klejona na zimno, kawał porządnej gumy  :wink:

----------


## phans

> Nie jestem pewien na 100 procent ale chyba Quik-mix ma aprobatę na klejenie płytek na styrodur czy że tak można


A można coś więcej na ten temat bo na ich stronie nie można tego znaleźć...

----------


## odaro

> A można coś więcej na ten temat bo na ich stronie nie można tego znaleźć...


Może ja coś pokręciłem bo przeglądałem ich ofertę bardzo pobieżnie.

----------


## sewerynslowi

wiem, że ktoś na forum kiedyś pisał o tym, że kleił płytki na styrodurze - wtapiał tylko w klej siatkę od ociepleń z tego co pamiętam.

----------


## odaro

> wiem, że ktoś na forum kiedyś pisał o tym, że kleił płytki na styrodurze - wtapiał tylko w klej siatkę od ociepleń z tego co pamiętam.



W sumie płytki na cokole budynku też się klei czasami na styrodurze więc czemu nie 

Atlas ma aprobatę na taki system do klejenia na styrodurze.

----------


## phans

> W sumie płytki na cokole budynku też się klei czasami na styrodurze więc czemu nie 
> 
> Atlas ma aprobatę na taki system do klejenia na styrodurze.


Czy ta aprobata dotyczy klejenia płytek na styrodurze przyklejonych do ściany? Z drugiej strony produkty Atlasa są drogie.

----------


## odaro

> Czy ta aprobata dotyczy klejenia płytek na styrodurze przyklejonych do ściany? Z drugiej strony produkty Atlasa są drogie.


Do ściany

----------


## vodun

Witam,

Odświeżę temat  :smile:  
Przeczytałem cały temat i  w sumie nikt nie odpowiedział jak ocieplic balkon. Kazdy z Was ma inna motode. Moze napisać ktoś korok po kroku lub wrzucic jakiś obrazek. Dzieki

----------


## sewerynslowi

jak to jak? z każdej strony  :smile:   no chyba ze balkon jest na łącznikach termoizolacyjnych (to wtedy nie musisz go ocieplac)

a tak naprawdę to najpierw najlepiej dac izolację (papa? folia?) potem styrodur (styropian), wylewka, izolacja dwuskładnikowa, płytki, fuga  :smile: 

to tak ogólnie :smile:

----------


## Smakor

Czytam i czytam i już mniej więcej mam pomysł jak to zrobić, tylko ciągl enurtuje mnie kwestia obróbki balacharskiej pod płytkami - jak sobie z tym tematem poradzić? Mając już wylewkę tą na samej góze, pod płytki, jak zrobić obróbkę (robi się w tym momencie pasek grubszy od wylewki - tam gdzie blacha). Jak to potem wyrównać, czy jakaś 2x warstwa kleju z siatką i dopiero jak osiągnięmy równą warstwę lub nawet blacha wyjdzie niżej (ta co wystaje poza płytki)?

----------


## edde

ja po wklejeniu obróbek wyrównałem spadek warstwą kleju mapei adesilex p4, potem hydroizolacja i gras

----------


## mirma

Edde, jaka szerokość blachy jest wsunięta u Ciebie pod terakotę. Zastanawiam się czy ~10 cm jest w sam raz?

----------


## edde

jeśli dobrze pamiętam to tak na oko jest tego z 8-10cm

----------


## Greyland

Witam
U siebie na balkonie i tarasie betonowym mam daną masę bitumiczną + folia budowlana, na to styropian 5, na gorze wylewka. Spód i boki doradzono mi zastosować styropian od 2 cm do 5 cm. W zimę w nie ocieplonym budynku widziałem, jak wchodzi na mróz na wieńcach i balkonach - największa przemarzalność ( mostki termiczne ). Przed położeniem płytek doradzono mi zabezpieczyć całe tarasy i balkony folią w płynie - ponoć sprawdza się doskonale.

Pozdrawiam
Piotr

----------


## phans

> jeśli dobrze pamiętam to tak na oko jest tego z 8-10cm


Powinno byc max 5-6 cm - patrz ciekawy artykuł 
http://www.izoforum.pl/tresc/dlaczeg...sy-ciekna/115/

----------


## lukaszkuch

Przejrzałem na szybko ten temat i również proszę o pomoc w związku z moim balkonem. Otóż mam balkon 10 x 1.4 m częsciowo nad wykuszem. Balkon jest z każdej strony porządnie ocieplony. Natomiast w wyniku bledu ekipy wylewajacej strop i balkon mamy problem. 



Na ten moment balkon wygląda jak na zalaczonym rysunku, tj. górna strona wygląda następująco:
- płyta żelbetowa
- warstwa dysperbitu
- styropian ekstrudowany 10 cm
- 2 x siatka zatopiona w kleju (siatka standardowa używana na sciany, klej tez jakis tani) - zrobione z lekkim spadem
Do tego przymocowana jest obrobka blacharska kolkami do mocowania w styropianie. Ze wzgledu na to, ze blacha mocowana byla po balustradzie kolki nie byly mocowane na krancu blachy tylko gdzies w 2/3 trzecich szerokosci, w zwiazku z tym blacha obróbki sie pofałdowała i pomiedzy blacha a warstwa klej/siatka zrobily sie duze szpary.

Na to wszystko chcielibysmy dac gres albo jakies inne wykonczenie, natomiast do poziomu progu drzwi zostało nam 3.5 cm więc zabraknie miejsca na standardowa wylewke.

Pytanie:
Jak wykonać wykonczenie zeby zmiescic sie w 3.5 cm i co zrobic z tymi szparami pomiedzy podlozem a blacha.

----------


## Jan P.

Po pierwsze nie ma izolacji na styropianie a powinna być papa przyklejona i wypuszczona na blachę. Nie wierz , jak będą Ci wmawiali , że fuga nic nie przepuści .Po 5 , po 10 latach puści (nie ma takiej ,która się nie puści). Jedyna rada;  zerwać ten  klej z obróbkami ściąć 2 cm styropianu , po krawędzi zrobić ramkę z drewna  do przykręcenia obróbki ( ze spadkiem) przykleić papę termozgrzewalną 5,2 mm z wywinięciem na ścianę i na kapinos.A resztę płytkarz wie. Jan.

----------


## lukaszkuch

W ramach izolacji miałem zamiar przemalować wszystko jakaś hydroizolacją typu mapelastic/elastoschlamme. Rozumiem że nie widzisz żadnego innego rozwiązania które umożliwiałoby zostawienie tego co już jest zrobione...

Czyli rozumiem że po obcięciu styropianu i ściągnięciu rynien i obróbki zrobić ramkę z drewna przyklejoną / przykręconą do styropianu. 
Potem na nowo 2 warstwy kleju z siatką. 
Przykrecic obrobkę i na to przykleić papę. Na to 4 cm wylewki i płytki.

Którą warstwą zrobić spadek? Ciąć styropian ze spadkiem czy robić wylewkę ze spadkiem?

Obawiam się że przyklejenie papy termozgrzewalnej na balkonie o szerokości 1.4m gdzie z jednej strony jest drewniana balustrada a z drugiej otynkowana ściana może zakończyć się sporymi stratami. Jest jakaś inna opcja zamiast papy termozgrzewalnej.

----------


## Jan P.

Czy ja napisałem coś o kleju z siatką? Ramka do betonu. Jan.

----------


## comeon

A co powiecie o membranach EPDM (takich jak do oczek wodnych) jako alternatywa dla papy na balkonie? Łatwiej ją pewnie uformować niż papę, łatwiej przykleić do ramy okiennej tworząc coś w rodzaju małej wanny...

----------


## damian88

hej . Mam pytanie mam balkon pół okrągły powierzchnia ok, 2.5 met i nie wiem jak dobrze zrobić żeby za parę lat nie odpadło wszytko i wpadłem na taki pomysł. Po kolei warstwy od dołu mam styropian 3 cm potem balkon zbrojony 12 cm i teraz na to chce dać dwa razy papę termo. i na to styrodur 5 cm ,wylewka dociskowa zbrojona 5cm i płyta w całości z granitu 3 cm gruba, z sokolikiem poza balkon ok 3-4 cm żeby woda sobie dobrze spływała . co myślicie o tym ?? i Druga sprawa czy balkon to wszystko utrzyma ,bo met granitu 3cm ma ok 80 kg to u mnie wyjdzie ok 200 kg dojdzie jeszcze barierka do tego i czasem ktoś sobie na niego wyjdzie hehe

----------


## fighter1983

damian88 - nie wklejaj tego samego w wielu miejscach! smietnik robisz...

----------


## Smakor

Czy wytrzyma to pytanie do architekta raczej. Weź pod uwagę, że nie "czasem ktoś wejdzie" tylko zrobisz imprezę (Ty albo Twoja żona, dzieci) i balkon będzie pełen ludzi  :smile:

----------


## MamKostkeRubika

Witam,
Zbieram fundusze na ocieplenie elewacji, jednak najpierw muszę rozwiązać problem cieknącego tarasu żelbetowego (obecnie płyta żelbetowa bez ocieplenia + płytka ceramiczna). Jak zrobić ocieplenie tarasu przed ociepleniem ścian, żeby nie mieć teraz kłopotu z wilgocią i zaciekającą wodą, a jednocześnie nie mieć kłopotów po ociepleniu ścian? Chodzi mi o to jak powinienem wyprowadzić warstwy paroizolacji/ocieplenia/izolacji przeciwwodnej przy nieocieplonej ścianie?  Byłbym wdzięczny za wskazanie jakiegoś rysunku, który pokazałby jak to najlepiej wykonać.  Rysunki, które znalazłem tutaj i w sieci sugerują raczej odwrotną kolejność kładzenia ocieplenia (najpierw ściana, potem taras).

----------


## dozrc

Właśnie najlepiej warstwy robić przed ociepleniem elewacji, rysunek poniżej:

----------


## sokratis

Z moich obserwacji wynika, że rzadkością jest kładzenie styropianu od spodu, aczkolwiek sam nie uważam tego za pozbawione sensu. Bo jak ciepło uchodzi w jednym miejscu to wiele innych inwestycji związanych z ociepleniem domu może pójść na marne.

----------


## Smakor

Izolację chyba nawet łatwiej i dokładniej można zrobić przed robieniem ocieplenia. Styropian od spodu zwykle chyba ludzie dają. Sąsiad ma wykusz  a nad nim balkon i zrobili to tak, że styropian położyli na deskowaniu, włożyli do niego kołki i to zalali betonem. Załatwili w ten sposób problem montażu go później.
Ja mam balkon odcięty termicznie od budynku łącznikiem Halfen więc problemu nie było. Co do izolacji to kłądłem ją przed ociepleniem. Dodatkowo po bokach balkonu zrobiłem "rynienki" z odwróconej obróbki blaszanej żeby woda nie ściekała przy samej ścianie tylko jakieś 10-15 od niej. Papa wywinięta na ścianę i pod drzwi balkonowe. Potem zrobiona była wylewka ostatniej warstwy, przy ścianie włożony styrodur, który potem został docięty przez ociepleniowców do równego z posadzką i na to przyszło ocieplenie. W momencie kładzenia kafelek zrobiona będzie jeszcze izolacja pod nie z Mapelastica + taśma brzegowa przy ścianie. To powinno załatwić kwestie.

----------


## MamKostkeRubika

> Właśnie najlepiej warstwy robić przed ociepleniem elewacji, rysunek poniżej:


Pomocne, dziękuje. A jak od drugiej strony, czyli od końca z rynnami? Powinienem wypuścić obróbkę blacharską o spodziewaną grubość ocieplenia ściany? Tyle, że potem będę ograniczony w wyborze ocieplenia ściany tym wymiarem. Więc może tylko papę na powierzchnie balkonu na ten rok-dwa, i wtedy zrobić komplet?

----------


## ekmir

Jaki sposób ocieplenia balkonu będzie najlepszy ?
Nadmieniam, że balkon już jest wykonany jako płyta ze zbrojonego betonu (filigran z warstwą nadbetonu). Nie zastosowano systemu "Isokorb" wbudowywanego pomiędzy płytę balkonu a ścianę budynku, 
Rozumiem, że w takim wypadku należałoby płytę balkonową izolować ze wszystkich stron. Jaki materiał byłby najlepszy i jaką grubość tego materiału zastosować ?

----------


## Piotr Kniaziuk

gr. 2-4 cm twardy styropian podłogowy

----------


## ekmir

a Kooltherm K3 lub K5 ?

----------


## מרכבה

> Nie zastosowano systemu "Isokorb" wbudowywanego pomiędzy płytę balkonu a ścianę budynku,


 to tylko się cieszyć ...nie likwiduje mostka całkowicie.

http://www.mostkicieplne.pl/izokorby.html




> gr. 2-4 cm twardy styropian podłogowy


 mało..

----------


## ekmir

> mało..


to ile [cm] styropianu np. Termo Organika Parking Silver powinno być aby uzyskać dobrą izolację ?
a Kooltherm K3 lub K5 ?
ma dużo lepszą wartość termoizolacji /λ=0,020 W/(mK),/

----------


## מרכבה

> a Kooltherm K3 lub K5 ?
> ma dużo lepszą wartość termoizolacji /λ=0,020 W/(mK),/


 no to jak ma 0,02 to bardzo dobry wynik to trzeba tego około 5cm zamiast 8cm parkingowego/ hydro lambda 0,035  W/mK.
A ile Ci się tam zmieści na tym balkonie ? jak masz np drzwi ? bo jak masz miejsca to fantazja tylko Cię może ograniczyć.
10cm prostego parkigowca to socjalne minimum. 
Jeśli balkon lub balkony są z jakąś loggią to może zabudowa ?

----------


## ekmir

> A ile Ci się tam zmieści na tym balkonie ? jak masz np drzwi ? bo jak masz miejsca to fantazja tylko Cię może ograniczyć.


Balkon jest z dwóch stron zabudowany do wysokości murłaty, a potem jest dach.
Niechciałbym znacząco pogrubiać płyty balkonowej. Dlatego zastanawiałem się nad Koolotherm 3 (3 cm), ostatecznie Koolotherm 5 (5 cm).

----------


## ekmir

A jaka powinna być kolejność prac na balkonie ?

----------


## ekmir

Mam płytę balkonową wykonaną z płyty filigranowej z warstwą nadbetonu. Płyta balkonowa "wychodzi" ze stropu.
Jakie zastosować rozwiązania aby balkon (płyta balkonowa) była dobrze izolowana zarówno termo jak i hydro ?

----------


## ziuta62

Witam, 
w temacie jest wszystko o ociepleniu i izolacji. Kiedy montować drewnianą barierkę na płycie tarasu, nie z czoła?
Może macie jakieś zdjęcia jak to powinno wyglądać. 
Zdaje się, że Rezi kiedyś doradzał jakieś mikstury, ale nie mogę tego znaleźć. Taras będzie wyłożony klinkierem.
Dziękuję

----------


## Smakor

> Witam, 
> w temacie jest wszystko o ociepleniu i izolacji. Kiedy montować drewnianą barierkę na płycie tarasu, nie z czoła?
> Może macie jakieś zdjęcia jak to powinno wyglądać. 
> Zdaje się, że Rezi kiedyś doradzał jakieś mikstury, ale nie mogę tego znaleźć. Taras będzie wyłożony klinkierem.
> Dziękuję


W zasadzie bez różnicy raczej. albo przed położeniem klinkieru albo po - zależnie od koncepcji technicznej i wizualnej.
Obie metody wymagają starannego zaizolowania miejsc uszkodzenia płyty tarasu/klinkieru tak aby woda nie miała tam czego szukać bo inaczej da sobie radę ze wszystkim  :smile:  Najlepiej chyba kotwić w takim przypadku żywicami bo wtedy można wszystko ładnie pozalewać i trzyma jak nie wiem co. (choć u mnie jak robili schody to kotwili w ten sposób barierkę do ściany z porothermu i jedno z 3 mocowań po pół roku "szarpania" dostało niewielkiego luzu... najgorsze, że ciężko to naprawić po barierka jest w całości a pozostałe dwa mocowania trzymają wyśmienicie ;/ Pewnie nie dolali odpowiedniej ilości żywice/kleju podczas osadzania)

----------


## ziuta62

Nie pomyślałam o mocowaniu do ściany. Przed elewacją?
W ogóle to nie pomyślałam o barierce.

----------


## Smakor

> Nie pomyślałam o mocowaniu do ściany. Przed elewacją?
> W ogóle to nie pomyślałam o barierce.


Doi tarasu chyba nie potrzeba? Ja mam ją przy schodach wewnętrznych  :smile:  A przy zewnętrznych też będzie ale mocowana tylko do podłoża. Mocowanie do ściany na zewnątrz to tylko same komplikacje ;/

----------


## ziuta62

Dzięki, w każdym razie powinnam mieć barierkę w czasie robienia elewacji. No to mi Fighter powie, że nie czytam uważnie. 
Zabieram się za zamawianie barierki.
Taras jest nad kuchnią i ma 2 murki po bokach i o tym myślałam pisząc  mocowaniu do ściany.

----------


## fighter1983

ziuta62  :smile:  wcale tak nie powiem....
no to przed elewacja musza byc: marki wypuszczone, zrobione hydroizolacje tarasow balkonow, opierzenia tj obrobki blacharskie. 
Na temat mocowania balustrad i hydroizolacji dosc zywo rozmawialismy tu: 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5988518

----------


## ziuta62

Dzięki fighter, to idę do tamtego wątku. Nie wiem co to marki, ale się dowiem. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## ekmir

Zauważyłem, że to trudne zagadnienie ale chyba z wielkiego grona forumowiczów są tacy, którzy mają balkony ...

----------


## sherif

Nie wiem jak masz w projekcie, ja mam zaznaczone warstwy z podaniem grubości. Kierownik zalecił mi taką kolejność w oparciu o Remmersa (ale to tylko przykład):


1. Dokładne oczyszczenie powierzchni płyty żelbet. balkonu
2. Gruntowanie powierzchni płynem Kiesol
3. Naniesienie /najlepiej szpachlą/ 1 warstwy Elastoschlamme 1K
4. Ułożyć izolację termiczną, zakończyć ją ok. 10 cm przed końcem /krawędzią/ płyty balkonowej
4.1 Izolacja na styropianie – 1x folia bud. grub. min. 0,2 mm
5. Wykonać szlichtę betonową zbrojoną siatką 3 mm o oczkach 5x5 cm
    góra szlichty z jednokierunkowym spadkiem 1 – 1,5 %
    grubość szlichty na końcu 5 cm
    szlichte oddylatować od ścian pianką fenol. 2 cm
6. wykonać obróbkę blacharską boków czołowych płyt balkonowych na całej jej wysokości /grubości/
7. szlichtę zagruntować płynem Kiesol
8. nałożyc 2 warstwy Elastoschlamme 1K
9. przygotować blachę okapową oraz drugą boczną z progiem na wymiar szer. balkonu, wyciąć otwory na klej
10. zamocować blachę okapową oraz boczną do szlichty
11. przykleić płytki na dobry klej elastyczny
12 zamocować balustradę

----------


## ekmir

Co sądzicie o rozwiązaniach systemowych  do obróbki balkonu ?

Stosował ktoś z Szanownych Forumowiczów membrany uszczelniająco-kompensującej ?

----------


## ekmir

Odnoszę wrażenie, że obróbka balkonu to temat tabu

----------


## ekmir

Możecie coś podpowiedzieć w zakresie obróbki balkonu (termo i hydro - izolacji)

----------


## Smakor

> Odnoszę wrażenie, że obróbka balkonu to temat tabu


Wiele osób ma z tym problem, ale to dlatego, że mało który wykonawca wie jak to porządnie od początku do końca zrobić. Niestety nawet jak zdarzy się taki co wie, to i tak inwestor mówi: "Panie za drogo" i kończy się jak zwykle... O balkonie trzeba myśleć po wylaniu fundamentów a nie jest jak już go mamy  :smile: 
A co do rozwiązań systemowych to one zwykle są dobre lub bardzo dobre, zwykle też są drogie lub bardzo drogie. No i niestety maja tez swoje wymagania techniczne - dlatego jak napisałem - trzeba pomyśleć o tym wcześniej.

----------


## ekmir

Smakor , o wszystkim trzeba by mysleć wcześniej ale ....
Z tzw. fachowcami to niestety jest bardzo słabo, w szczególnosci z tymi co robią wszystko ...  :sad: 
Fachowiec przychodzi i chce kasę, a inwestor powinien wiedzieć jak to się robi - taka jest budowlana rzeczywistość.

Niestey nie pomyślałem o balkonie na etapie fundamentów.
Chciałbym to teraz naprawić.
Jeśli więc mógłby mi ktoś doradzić w tym zakresie to byłbym wdzięczny.

----------


## ekmir

Żdnych propozycji  :sad:

----------


## dozrc

Tak jak kolega mówił wcześniej. Gdy balkon/taras nie jest przemyślany na etapie projektu to potem można tylko szyć do niego technologię a nie na odwrót.
Termo i hydroizolacja, to jakich użyjemy i który system zastosujemy zależy w głównej mierze od tego co już mamy czyli wysokości (ile mamy cm np. do progu okna) oraz tego co chcemy mieć na wierzchu docelowo. Mając te informacje już można coś doradzać.

----------


## ekmir

Od płyty balkonowej do progu okna mamy do dyspozycji ok. 8 cm.
Chciałbym płytę ocieplić i wykonać hydroizolację. Warstwą wykończeniową miałyby być płytki ceramiczne.

----------


## Moniia i P

Witam,trafiłam tutaj, poczytałam ....mało zrozumiałam pewnie  :smile:  ale  szukamy pomocy....balkon nad wykuszem mamy do poprawy, zew płyta jest raczej do skucia ,pekła juz na 3 cz, raczej nie ma zbrojenia. Oczywiscie gdzies przecieka, bo na wew tynkach widac małe plamki zacieków. Nie wiemy jaki i jak ułozono pod nia styropian i to samo z izoalcja, raczej wszystko do zerwania do płyty dolnej zbrojonej. Kier bud zalecił skuć, zrobic oobróbke blachrska i wszystko od nowa. Szukamy kogos kto to solidnie wykona.  Kogos polecacie, siebie?  :smile: 
M

----------


## Smakor

To naprawdę nie są kosmiczne rzeczy, masz ekipę, kierownika. Wystarczy chwilkę pomyśleć i się zastanowić. Rozwiązania się dość intuicyjne. Potem to już kwestia starannego wykonania (woda znajdzie każdą niedoróbkę). Wyobraź sobie, że bierzesz konewkę i lejesz wodę i już widzisz co może się zdarzyć i gdzie i jak powinna być izolacja itp. Do tego mamy Internet  :smile:

----------


## Moniia i P

Ekipy nie mamy, dom powstał 2 lata temu, własnie chodzi o staranne wykonanie.  Pewnie gdyby majstry nie robili tego na chybcika i z myśleniem to byłoby ok a nie jest. Rozwiązanie mąż/rodzina odpada. Kier bud "zalecił" i tyle go było, nie my go wybieraliśmy .niestety.

----------


## Smakor

No to gorzej, myślałem, że wyszło to jeszcze w trakcie prac. To faktycznie potrzeba znaleźć ekipę co się podejmie naprawy. łatwiej to zrobić dobrze niż naprawić generalnie ;/ Z Twojego posta wynika, że popękała wierzchnia warstwa balkonu, czyli wylewka finalna jak rozumiem? Ona generalnie nie pełni żadnej funkcji izolacyjnej i poza dociskiem izolacji pod nią i uzupełnieniem wysokości do wejścia na balkon jej funkcja jest żadna (jej zbrojenie też nie ma większego znaczenia, jest raczej przeciwskurczowe). Czyli błędy popełniono wcześniej. Może zrób jakieś fotki będzie można coś doradzić coby potem kolejna ekipa nie spaprała )

----------


## Moniia i P

No własnie dziś moze sie uda zrobić fotki to zamieszczę ale ok g23, Tak pękła wierzchnia warstwa, nie ma jej w projekcie bud i myślę ,że majstry dorobili ją , żeby juz było, tylko mało starannie. Dom juz za bardzo nie pracuje, bo to jednak 2 lata, fundamenty sa b solidne, zbrojenie też,nawet za bardzo z tego co wiem, ale..... to teren baaaardzo gliniasty i baaaaardzo podmokły....Postaram sie o zdjęcia. :smile:

----------


## Smakor

No ta wierzchnia płyta pęka z uwagi na pogodę raczej o ile nie jest zabezpieczona np. kaflami. Jeśli chodzi o osiadanie budynku itp., raczej zaczęły by pękać ściany najpierw. No chyba, że jakoś mega dziwnie zrobili ten wykusz, ale nie sądzę. A zbrojenia może być dużo ale może nic nie dawać. To nie kwestia ilości a raczej jakości. Mój kiero zawsze powtarzał lepiej cieńsze a więcej niż grube i mniej  :smile:  Czekam na fotki.

----------


## Moniia i P

[img]  http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...9d258bbc0.html [/img]

[img] http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...cecde77cd.html [/img]
[img] http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...48d9b3524.html [/img]

[img]   http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...48d9b3524.html  [/img]
[img]    http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...4a610062e.html [/img]

[img] http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...0afc5ef0f.html [/img]
[img]  http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...89ab8b31f.html [/img]

[img] http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...c72dc4bdf.html [/img]
[img] http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...d61055e8f.html [/img]



Dopiero dziś zamieszczam zdjęcia. Widać głownie pierwsze pękniecie, od okna az do krawedzi balkonu. Posostałe dwie szczliny sa że tak powiem drobniejsze, pewnie na razie.. Widac jak przecieka od wew, najwieksza plama własnie pod ta najwieksza szczelina.

Co radzicie? :smile:

----------


## Smakor

Trochę jest to dziwnie zrobione. Z czego wynika to zagłębienie na suficie, gdzie przecieka? Powinien w wykuszu sufit być równy. Sama płyta strasznie gruba ta górna. Zwykle ta wylewka ma ok 7 cm (nie wiem ile ta ma ale wydaje się gruba). Widać jakaś izolacja pod nią jest bo coś tam wystaje. Same pęknięcie tragiczne nie są - płyta raczej nie spadnie  :smile:   Co powiedział Kiero, wg niego z czego wynikają pęknięcia? Wyglądają na skurczowe po prostu Czyli pękło i tak już zostanie.  Pomiędzy płytami generalnie powinna być co najmniej 2x papa i wzdłuż krawędzi balkonu obróbka z blachy + ew rynna jak ktoś lubi a jak nie to nie.
U mnie to wyglądało przed wylaniem wylewki tak jak na zdjęciu. Papa, obróbka, papa - wywinięta aż na ścianę powyżej docelowego poziomu posadzki. Na ścianie też były obróbki i pod drzwiami tarasowymi, przykręcone do profilu i uszczelnione szczeliwem.

----------


## Moniia i P

Nie wiem z czego wynika zagłębienie,może nie zeszły im sie poziomy, kombinowali i tak wyszło. Budynek ma ściany trójwarstwowe, może stąd był problem. Warstwa zew jest z 10 lekko, gruba jest  pewnie dlatego ,że chcieli podnieść poziom balkonu, bo i tak jest próg duzy a bez warstwy zew byłby jeszcze wiekszy....może. Kiero powiedział, że pękło, bo w tej warstwie pewnie nie dali zbrojenia albo bo styropian jest za miekki, albo jakoś wybrzusza się. Jakaś folia tam jest, wystaje pod zew krawędziami i przy jednym oknie z boku, między oknami juz nie i z drugiej strony tez nie.Jak pisałam kiero zalecił skuć (spaść nie spadnie ale pewnie bedą co sezon nowe pęknięcia) , kazał zrobić obróbkę blacharską i od nowa izolacje.  Raczej to skucie będzie konieczne, bo wtedy dokładnie zobaczymy co zostało spier pod spodem.....Nas nie było przy pracach i stąd nic nie wiemy....

----------


## Smakor

No to trzeba skuć jak najszybciej bo przymrozki idą, zobaczyć jaki jest stan pod spodem i na podstawie wizji podjąć dalsze działania. Na pewno porządna izolacja z papy, obróbka dookoła i na to ew. styropian (co najmniej EPS100 lub styrodur) i wylewka z siatką przeciwskurczową.

----------


## Grzegorzek

Witam
Mam problem jak w temacie. Projektant sp. projekt bo mi zaprojektował półokrągłe balkony, a budowlańcy dołożyli swoje dwa grosze bo spadek wyszedł im do wnętrza domu, duży/nieduży ale ok. 0,5% w niewłaściwą stronę. O mostki termiczne sie nie boję bo balkony są z prefabrykatów Schorka i mają styrodur 8cm od ściany, ale wody to już na pewno. Balkony są duże - mają ponad 6m i 3 okna panoramiczne, dlatego na jesieni styrodur balkonowy, który licuje mi się z izolacją pionową (styro) zabezpieczyłem blachą nierdzewną wywijając ją aż pod frez w ramie okien. Na półokrągłą część po drugiej stronie płyty balkonowej dałem tytancynk - blacha nacinana i zlutowana tak żeby uzyskać łukowy profil i z kapinosem ok. 3cm. Wcześniej na żelbet balkonu przykleiłem pape sbs 5,2mm, na to poszedł tytankcynki z jednej strony i nierdzewka przy ścianie z drugiej strony i całość sklejona drugą warstwą papy wierzchniej 5,2mm. No i co dalej? Na gotowo mogę jeszcze zmieścić ok. 12-13cm warstw.
Dopowiem że na bokach balkonów mam rynienki (jest to po ok. 80cm). Nawer nie wiem jaki profil powinien mieć balkon. Czy te pierwsze 80cm zrobić ze spadkiem do rynienek a na pozostałej części  w kierunku do łuku? Czy może w połowie tj 80cm rownolegle do ściany zrobić odpływ liniowy ze spadkiem do niego z obydwu stron i odprowadzeniem wody do rynienek?
Jakie warstwy tego balkonu? Zrobić jeszcze 5-6 cm wylewkę żeby poprawić profil balkonu?
Pozdrawiam
Grzegorz

----------


## Smakor

Ja bym pozostałe miejsce wykorzystał do wylania warstwy dociskowej, i ją wykonał ze spadkiem w kierunku od ściany. raczej bym nie kombinował z kilkoma płaszczyznami bo to potem przy kładzeniu płytek czy innej okładziny będzie problematyczne. Ważne aby woda oddalała się od ściany i tyle. Możesz zamieścić jakieś zdjęcia tego balkonu, lub na priv. Sam mam podobny balkon (półokrągły) i zastanawiam się nad kwestią rynienek...

----------


## Balto

Ile macie luzu by wykonać właściwe spadki? Liczony w mm czy cm? Nie lepiej wziąć dobre rozwiązanie i zrobić tak by nie ciekło? Są takowe...

----------


## ekmir

Ponawiam swoje zapytanie dotyczące termo i hydro - izolacji płyty balkonowej




> Możecie coś podpowiedzieć w zakresie obróbki balkonu (termo i hydro - izolacji)





> Od płyty balkonowej do progu okna mamy do dyspozycji ok. 8 cm.
> Chciałbym płytę ocieplić i wykonać hydroizolację. Warstwą wykończeniową miałyby być płytki ceramiczne.


Ostatecznie jesli chodzi o warstwę wykończeniowa to rozważam płytki granitowe.

----------


## Adam1982

ja mam podobny dylemat z balkonem, płyta balkonowa ma wysokość 14cm 
Czy istnieje jakiś sposób wykonania termo- i hydroizolacji bez wylewania posadzki ? np z zastosowaniem XPSa ?
Chcę uniknąć sytuacji w której balkon po wykonaniu posadzki i ocieplenia będzie miał wysokość ponad 30cm...

pozdrawiam
Adam

----------


## Smakor

Czemu wszystkie wasze balkony wymagają ocieplenia? Nie prościej było oddzielić je od budynku? Rozumiem wykusz itp. ale balkon?

----------


## ekmir

> Czemu wszystkie wasze balkony wymagają ocieplenia? Nie prościej było oddzielić je od budynku?


Zapewne byłoby prościej i być może dzisiaj bym tak to zrobił ale jest tak jak jest i trzeba wykonać ocieplenie i hydroizolacje.

----------


## Smakor

Mając 8 cm do dyspozycji to słabo to widzę:
- płytka 1 cm (granit 1,5-3 cm)
- klej 0,5 cm
Zostaje realnie 6 cm. W tym chcesz zmieścić wylewkę i ocieplenie, niby jak? Warstwa dociskowa musiałby miec ok 3-4 cm to zostaje 2 cm na ocieplenie, jest sens sobie nim zawracać głowę? Dałbym pas ocieplenia wzdłuż ściany na szerokość ok 50-80 cm więcej nie ma sensu. I tak jest szansa że posadzka będzie się tam łamać... Niestety w budowlance trzeba na samym poczatku wszystkoe sobie dobrze przemyśleć w detalach. Ja tak zrobiłem, wstawiłem łącznik Halfen i po sprawie.

----------


## ekmir

Przy zastosowaniu płyt Kolotherm K3 lub WEDI mogłoby się udać zastoswać płyty o grubości 3 cm i wtedy jest szansa, że się wszystko zmieści

----------


## Adam1982

A spotkaliście się z jakąś metodą przy wykorzystaniu XPSa który pełniłby rolę posadzki i ocieplenia ? Gdzieś mi się o uszy obiło kiedyś coś takiego, chyba jeden z dekarzy z którym rozmawiałem mówił mi o takiej metodzie, nawet wymienił poszczególne warstwy materiałów jakie powinny być położone. Ale niestety wtedy byłem na etapie dachu i nie myślałem o balkonach  :bash:

----------


## ekmir

> A spotkaliście się z jakąś metodą przy wykorzystaniu XPSa który pełniłby rolę posadzki i ocieplenia ?


To chyba właśnie chodzi o to rozwiązanie WEDI Balco

----------


## Smakor

> To chyba właśnie chodzi o to rozwiązanie WEDI Balco


No rozwiązanie wydaje się być jedynym nadającym się... o ile zaporowa nie będzie cena... 200 zł/m2 za 5 cm sam arkusz.

----------


## ekmir

No niestety nie są to tanie rzeczy.
Kooltherm K3 też się nadaje i ma lepsze parametry cieplne ale trzeba stosować dodatkowo hydroizolację i nie ma wersji ze spadkiem. Koszt jednak takiej płyty to ok. 50 zł/1 m2

----------


## Adam1982

ja mam na szczęście dwa malutkie balkoniki więc jestem w stanie to jakoś przeżyć, najważniejsze żeby było dobrze zrobione. 
Pytanie tylko czy jakaś ekipa z Poznania lub okolic potrafi to wykonać za pomocą technologii  K3 lub Wedi

----------


## ekmir

Ja przymierzam się do wykonania samodzielnego.
Z doświadczenia wiem, że "ekipy budowlane" potrafią ale nie koniecznie w zgodzie z zaleceniami producenta i sztuką budowlaną.

----------


## Adam1982

cześć, a co sądzicie o takiej kolejności warstw ( w metodzie bez wylewania posadzki)?

-płyta żelbetowa
-masa kauczukowa
-2x papa
-folia w płynie
-płyta XPS
-siatka klej
-folia w płynie (dwuskładnikowa np Izohan Eko 2k)
-klej i płytki


pozdrawiam

----------


## Smakor

Plan dobry tylko po co ta folia w płynie to nie wiem? Płytę oczyścić, zagruntować, przykleić papę x2 w poprzek albo mijankowo do papy przykleić xps odpowiednim środkiem uszczelniająco-klejącym na to klej siatka i jakiś środek do izolacji systemowy pod płytki ale nie folię!!.  Wydaje mi się, że i tak jest spora szansa na pękanie płytek/fug bo na XPS wg mnie będzie to zbyt mocno pracować. XPS to nie beton. Może duże płytki będą miały mniejszą tendencję do kołysania.

----------


## Jan P.

Papa powinna być NAD ociepleniem. Zapamiętajcie to na całe życie. Jan

----------


## Smakor

> Papa powinna być NAD ociepleniem. Zapamiętajcie to na całe życie. Jan


...żeby chronić ocieplenie? W tym rozwiązaniu chyba jednak powinien być wyjątek od tej zasady. Poza tym na styro to można ją conajwyżej ułożyć a do betonu można zgrzać...

----------


## Jan P.

Ocieplenie musi być suche, inaczej traci swoje właściwości. Istnieje styropapa. Można też przykleić papę do styropianu samemu , ale to wyższa szkoła jazdy. Dla początkujących proponuję położenie pierw cienkiego OSB. Jan

----------


## Adam1982

Panie Janie, jak prawidłowo według Pana powinny wyglądać poszczególne warstwy balkonu?

----------


## Jan P.

> Panie Janie, jak prawidłowo według Pana powinny wyglądać poszczególne warstwy balkonu?


1. Płyta balkonowa wylana ze spadkiem. 2, styrodur lub styropian podłogowy.3. obróbka blacharska (ze spadkiem). 4. Papa termo dobrej klasy wywinięta na ocieplenie ścian i ramę drzwi. 5. Wylewka z płytkami lub legary i deski. Legary nie na kołki a na klej. Barierka najlepiej od czoła. Balkon ocieplony z 5-cu stron. Jan

----------


## Adam1982

Dziękuję.
3 - to jest tzw. kapinos ?
a obróbka blacharska pod oknem balkonowym ?

----------


## Jan P.

> Dziękuję.
> 3 - to jest tzw. kapinos ?
> a obróbka blacharska pod oknem balkonowym ?


Kapinos albo pas nadrynnowy. Oknem ?. Papa przy drzwiach, bez blachy. Tam występuje przeważnie glif. Obróbkę trzeba by zrobić z cynku lub miedzi. A to wymaga dokładnego lutowania. Większość  nie potrafi. Papę jeszcze zgrzeją. Jan

----------


## Rowik

Będę wykonywał ocieplenie starego domu typu klocek. Proszę o poradę w kwestii ocieplenia balkonu, którego podstawą jest dach przybudówki dotychczas zabezpieczony papą termozgrzewalną. Jakich materiałów izolacyjnych użyć w tym przypadku?

----------


## rustin

Czy układać styropian na balkonie i na to dopiero wylewka ?

----------


## DarW

jak to jest z tym styropianem na papie?
Przy ścianach fundamentowych, każdy pisze aby nie dawać styropianu na papę (izolacja pionowa) ponieważ w papie są rozpuszczalniki, które będą wchodziły w reakcje ze styropianem.
Natomiast powszechne jest dawanie styropianu na papie w przypadku balkonów. Najpierw warstwa papy, a na to styropian.
To w jednym przypadku nie zaleca się takiego połączenia, a w drugim już tak??

----------


## Odysss

Witam, jak tam Wasze plyty balkonowe? 
W moim projekcie zaproponowali takie rozwiazanie:

W tej chwili mam wylane balkony z wiencem na obrysie, wysokosc jego 8-10cm.
Czy to rozwiazanie z projektu jest dobrym pomyslem ? (Pomijam ta rynienke).
1. Czy 1 warstwa folia zaraz na zelbecie jest potrzebna? (stworzy w sumie basen ).
2. nastepna warstwa to styrodur laczony np 2x5cm +3cm na wierzch, lub 5+3cm +3cm na wierzch (takie rozmiary mam dostepne od reki w hurtowni, ewentualnie 8cm jest jeszcze, wiadomo sprzedaz na paczki, wiec chcialbym wykorzystac max 2 rozmiary)
3 Na wierzch styropianu papa, czy folia tez potrzebna? -niestety tutaj nie ma spadku, czy dawac tez obrobke ? czy ta warstwa tylko jako zabezpieczenie awaryjne?
4. Wylewka betonowa ze spadkiem (na obrzezu 6cm) zbrojona siatka? - problem z balustradami -na tym etapie mocowac? i czy w tej wylewce wytrzyma ?
5 papa termozgrzewalna + obrobka z blachy 
6. wykonczenie -plytki na kleju czy to sie bedzie trzymac papy ?

dziekuje za podpowiedzi.

----------

